# Hand-knit socks in real life - questions



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I only wear my hand knit socks. I use fingering weight yarns and that fits easily into any shoes I wear. (Maybe not dress shoes, but then I don't wear commercial socks w/dress shoes.)

They can cost up to $20 and even way over depending on what yarns you get. You can get sock yarns closer to under $10 and less in big box stores (ac moore, joanns, michaels) and even cheaper still with 40%-50% coupons.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

handknit socks, the very thin expenive yarn fit into my loavers and my "bad weather boots" not my dressboots .
Is is worth it, well I Iike knitting them, anything I knit I like to knit. For the money aspect of it, the real logic comes in. I would not make them with inferior yarn, becasue they would not last. I also make socks with double yarn for an orphange in Russia. The yarn for those socks is lymouth Encore and 1 strand of sock yarn from Michaels or 
AC moore 75% wool and 25 percent nylon abput $ 6..00 per ball . Those sock last for ever too like my fancy ones.

About 10 years ago I started to make socks in ernest, I still have each pair and I am happy to wear them at home in slippers when it's cold like now on the East Coast.

I hope I shed a little light on this subject for you, "Socknation" is waiting for you.

fancy yarncolorway like Opal Yarn looks great in clogs with jeans. I do it all the time.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Cathy. Knitting socks is not particularly logical in view of the cost of yarns, but this is true of many handknitted items. Socks are a bit of a cult for the pleasure of the achievement, and the pleasure of wearing something unique. I knit rather special socks, often beaded lace, and yes they do take a bit of time to finish. However people love them (even in this climate), I can sell as many as I can knit, don't make a fortune, around twice the cost of the yarn, but I like doing them. I am just finishing a pair for someone will post a pic tomorrow. Knitting is more than economics.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

I love to knit socks as well as wear them. To me it's all about the actual knitting. Plus they are very portabe. I like to do them two at a time on a Magic Loop. Toe-up or top down .... both are fun!! There are lots of good websites that can help you through the process if you're at interested in catching thesock bug....


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I never wear sox or stockings........ and as for OH I buy fine wool sox, three pair for ten dollars.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I knit socks just because I love knitting them. Don't wear them myself, I've given most away, but anyone I've given them to, seems to like them. That's why I don't wear them myself, someone else seems to need them more than I do.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Knitting socks makes no logical sense, as someone has said, when you consider the cost of the yarn (up to $27) and the amount of time it takes to knit a pair. Some wear like iron. My daughters wear socks that I recall making six or seven years ago. Some don't -- I've gotten holes in socks after a few wearings.

Having said that, I knit socks because they're beautiful, fascinating, portable, and fun. They're also easy to knit. Unless you make some complicated lace ones. 

I am a traditional sock knitter -- I use dpns, although I've learnt to do them on two circulars but don't see a lot of advantages. The Magic Loop looks awkward and counter intuitive to me and I haven't mastered it -- no reason to, because I like dpns and I'm comfortable with them. 

My advice is to use yarn from a well known manufacturer, with a good percentage of nylon or other synthetic yarn. I'm using Austermann Step at the moment. I find that the hand dyed beautiful yarns don't wear especially well, although aesthetically they're absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit socks! I love wearing them as well. My daughter in laws wear theirs while outside sledding or snowmobiling.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, they are not cheap to make, but o enjoy the knitting!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually make them with sport weight yarn (size 2 on the 1 to5 yarn weight scale), and they fit fine inside tennis shoes. I even wear a pair of regular socks underneath and they still fit in my tennis shoes.

You have to shop around for sock yarn that is not too expensive yet is durable. Even at Michaels or Joann's it's too expensive (for me) unless it's on sale, and then it still is usually more than I want to pay. I get superwash (75% superwash wool with 25% nylon or other synthetic), usually in the sport weight, as mentioned above, but sometimes fingering/sock weight. Try www.littleknits.com scroll down to the bottom, looking on the left side until you see socks and more and see if there's anything there you might like. Watch the yardage, generally a 50 gram ball will make one sock, a 100 or 150 gram ball will make a pair. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

There is nothing like the feel of a hand knit sock on your feet!
Heaven!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


I guess this could be said about anything hand crafted. I knit socks because I love to do it, love wearing them.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Sometimes they are too thick for shoes, but they are sure nice at home.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My mum used to knit my schoo sox when i was a kid. never worn woolie sox since........at that time i used to get dreadful chilblains....the schools had no heating , no heating in our house, except for a tiny open fire which was lit lated afternoon. otherwise we sat in the kitchen where the wood burning stove kept us warm

when i married and moved across town the chilblains disappeared. Thank heaven.they were Hell


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

We don't save money by knitting our own items -- at least I don't. 

We knit for the love of the craft and the beauty (sometimes!) of the finished items.

It's less expensive than psychoanalysis, safer than having an affair, and we can do it almost anywhere.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

a sock workshop began today w/DAROWIL
go to the workshop page & look for #13 -- TOE UP SOCKS W/MAGIC LOOP


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I wear my socks when trying on shoes and find I only need to go to a wide width rather than a larger size. If you cost average the length of time you will wear handknit socks which in my case is sometimes more than 6 years then the cost is comparable to store bought. NB


----------



## grannypat99 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've also wondered about the durability of hand-knit socks. Should I look for yarn with more than 10% synthetic fiber? Does needle size make a difference -- for example, would using size 1 needles make a denser, more durable fabric than size 2?
Has anyone used lace weight yarn to make thinner socks? 

Sorry for all the questions, but I want to learn to knit socks and have been wondering about these things. Besides, KP is always the place to come for answers!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i knit socks because their very portable,and i get bored with the same ol' pattern on large items, and their fun, i don't make many but they are my on the go project,small, i do magic loop,no worries about losing a needle,but i just can't sit awiating apponments, its knit or reading, right now i carry them to work on between arrons ,as i hurt my back and need to rest a bit,oh and christmas 2011, my son told me "i'm not wearing homemade socks, this christmas i gave him a pair any way," i love my socks"


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I live in a tropical climate, but I love making socks. I make them for my DIL to wear in her riding boots, and have been asked to make some for a local pony club. Happy to do so. Shirley M.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have an uncle who cannot wear any sock with nylon in the mix - he has to have pure wool socks - as do most people with a wide range of foot problems. For them it is no choice as it is very hard to buy commercially available socks that do not have some nylon in them.

These days, there is less need to produce our own clothing and it is more for our own interest and tastes. the cost of the yarn is not the first consideration - I am learning to make hand-knit socks with Darowil and having a ball. This is more for the challenge and to say I have done it than any cost consideration. I am lucky that I have yarn for a charity group here and if I don't like the end result, they will be appreciated by someone needy.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I enjoy making socks for others as I have always found them too hot to wear myself. However, while in Halifax, Canada last year I found a free pattern for Patons Kroy yoga socks (you can find pattern on their web site) and they are great to wear around home as they do not have a heel or toe. Therefore they allow air circulation and toes & heel grip the floor surface. Would be great for those of you who have tiled floors!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

When my feet are warm, I'm comfortable. I've enjoyed my hand-knit socks when it gets cold here, and it does get cold here. But more than that, it's the process. Socks are fun to knit. You get to try out stitches on small projects that are more fun than dish cloths, they are comfortable (I bought a couple of shoes one size larger to fit them under), and I love them.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use sock weight yarn (wool 75%, poly 25%). I wear them all year; upstate NY and FL. They fit inside all of the shoes with which I'd wear socks. Sock knitting is my car project. There's always a pair in progress there.


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

I love making socks and have people queueing up for them - I have not yet worn a pair myself because as soon as I make some for myself they are 'spotted' by a friend or family member and I lose them  - x-


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

I love knitting socks and wear them in the house all through the winter.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I once thought I would never knit socks. Why would I want to? KPers convinced me otherwise. They are not just fun to make, but they FEEL so good! 

I live in Florida, too. Not only would I rather have sock wool, hand knitted, on my feet on air conditioned floors in the summer time, but when it does get cool enough, the fine wool is great. 

Some of my most comfortable shoes in warm weather are Naot sandals. In cool weather I can wear them with my socks, and they show off the socks really well.

So far I haven't invested in the more expensive sock yarns, but I plan to, because if the stuff from JoAnn's feels this good, what MUST the good yarn feel like?

Virginia


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

I wear my handknit socks all the time. They're great with clogs, but also fit in some of my other shoes (not all of them). They're also very durable - they last for years, thankfully! I love my handknit socks and wear them whenever possible including when I visit my parents in Florida.


----------



## Kittypearl (Sep 30, 2012)

I had never knitted socks until last year - I thought they would be too difficult. After finding a well written pattern, I decided to have a go. Getting the hang of using the dpns took me a little while, but I'm now hooked! I've used sock yarn, which I've only ever bought in a sale. 100g for £5 isn't bad I think for decent quality. My son's girlfriend loved the pair I made for her for Christmas. She would like more and I enjoy knitting them. I've got a pattern for DK yarn, which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I love my socks, they are the only socks that actually keep my very cold feet warm, wear them year round, and I just bought shoes one size up so that they would fit in there!!!



cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I love my socks, they are the only socks that actually keep my very cold feet warm, wear them year round, and I just bought shoes one size up so that they would fit in there!!!



cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## rosaoz (Jan 20, 2013)

I love to knit sox. I live in the semi-tropics and have to wear authotics at all times(fallen archers from old age) and I wear lace-up shoes most times. I use mainly 2ply wool for my sox. Some of them have felted and they are very comfortable. I try out lots of different veriations of sox patterns and other threads including bamboo and cotton. The woolen ones are best for traveling as they dry so quickly. 
Rosa


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I have to join the group of dedicated sock knitters. Over the past 5 years, I have noticed that I have gravitated to mostly hand knitted socks--various weights for different shoes. I love the fit, the comfort, and the individualistic look you can achieve by knitting them yourself. I do, however, keep to commercial socks for my exercise activities--I am so tough on my socks that I buy commercial so I don't feel badly when I wear them so often and wash them under rigorous conditions.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I love hand knit socks. I rarely make them because I've always got some other WIP (usually for a shop) so I'm always happy to buy other people's hand knitted socks. I don't mind paying the price for them because I know the time and effort that has gone into making them. And they last brilliantly.

We had a problem with the heating last year and the children all wore my collection of hand knitted socks. Before then,they wouldn't even consider the idea of wearing anything homemade. 
Now, they love socks...they love the colours, the warmth, they're fun and apparently, they are now the "in" thing to have, fashion wise...if you can find someone to make them for you.
I wear mine when I wear my sturdy lace up shoes, mainly because I'm in and out of the house so much. Then when I'm in, I pad around the house in my gorgeous socks. All the colours and designs bring a smile to my face.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

socks can be expensive to knit, it depends on the yarn you choose. I knit socks because 1) I can, 2) I'm diabetic and hand knit socks actually fit me and don't bind the way commercal socks do and 3) they are warmer than commercial socks. 

Socks made from thicker yarn fit well under boots and can be used as bed socks and slipper socks. Thinner yarns fit well under shoes and provide (to me) a softer foot bed than commercial socks.


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

I have knit socks for over ten years, and when I finish one pair, I can't wait to start another. When I knit sweaters they never fit just right, and they take too long to finish. When I made my first sock, I was hooked. I have experimented with many yarns. But the best sox are the ones made with labeled 'sock yarn, super wash'. I never sold a pair. I give away most of them. So, I have a saying: "Can't make sox for money, only love". I hope you try a pair just to see what its like.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I hava a drawerful and just keep knitting and wearing them, all year long. If you can keep your wrists and feet warm, your arthritis symptoms will be less. My sister is a sock knitter too, as are most of my knitting friends. I knit on a sock when I am inline waiting to pick up my grandson. I knit them while sitting or riding in the car. 

They may be over the top, but I sure do love them


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I am in the love to knit socks group. They feel wonderful. Besides that people are amazed to hear that I knit my socks, and that is awesome!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been knitting socks for just about 2 yrs. At first it was frustrating for me, but as I went along it got easier. I love knitting socks, with washable wool and nylon. Very warm, durable. The yarn for socks is so neat, makes its own patterns, making them look like you had to follow a pattern. And I finally gave some away at Christmas. Knitting socks when to a point is mindless knitting, very portable, and just plain fun. If you are frustrated don't give up, it gets easier. Happy Sock knitting. Much fun!!!!!


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

I made my first pair just before Christmas. My grandson 4 loves them but he is crazy about socks and like Grandma wears Crocs all year long. They are great in the Crocs in the winter - we have a size larger pair for winter. I made them because they were on my "bucket list" Have been knitting for over 50 years and I had not even tried them. Next bucket list item - an adult (plus size) sweater. Any pattern suggestions!?


----------



## perkins52 (Mar 29, 2012)

I too could never understand wearing hand knitted socks until-----------
I gave my mum some sock wool that I had bought in Lidls (about £4.00 for 4 balls).
She knitted me a pair using this wool for Christmas and I have lived in them since.They are fine enough to wear with ordinary shoes.
I am not a great lover of knitting with DPNS but have found a pattern for 2 straight needles and am giving it a go myself.There aren't many stitches so the fine wool is knitting up very quickly
Avril


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit my socks and do not have any problem with them fitting inside my shoes. I use sock yarn.

Now lets address cost. Most department stores do NOT carry wool socks, what you get are cotton and cotton blends. Wool is the warmest in winter. If you go to the stores that specialize in outdoor winter clothing and check out the price of quality wool socks, you'll see they are NOT cheap. Go to REI, Eddie Bauer, Outdoor Sportsman, Cabella's, Gander Mountain, etc. and you will see that a good pair of wool socks will set you back far more than $10.00. Ski and snowboarding shops sell socks that are far more expensive but worth it, if you are going to spend the day out on the slopes. 

The cost of good sock yarn is a twofold investment. I get hours and hours of knitting entertainment and when I'm done - I have a nice pair of quality socks. You can buy a movie ticket and a pair of cheap socks at a discount store for the same price - 2 hours later, all you have left is a cheap pair of socks! 

I work outside all year round, staying warm is a priority as is taking care of feet.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

sewquilty said:


> Knitting socks makes no logical sense, as someone has said, when you consider the cost of the yarn (up to $27) and the amount of time it takes to knit a pair. Some wear like iron. My daughters wear socks that I recall making six or seven years ago. Some don't -- I've gotten holes in socks after a few wearings.
> 
> Having said that, I knit socks because they're beautiful, fascinating, portable, and fun. They're also easy to knit. Unless you make some complicated lace ones.
> 
> ...


Logic really doesn't make since for a lot of things. I think we do it because we like it. Perhaps it is why did we just pay a ton for yarn for a sweater that we could by for $20? Because we can make it better and our family will cherish it much more. My mother loves the hand knit socks I make her. She has me make them in acrylic because of ease of care, her friend makes her some wool ones and one day last week she called me and asked how to was them cause she was wearing them. I am now making a pair for myself right now on some really small needles will take me a while but the enjoyment I will have from a well fitting sock out weights the cost.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I am wearing hand knit socks, they were knitted by my Turkish daughter-in-law's grandma who sadly passed away last year. Every time we went to Turkey to visit there was either a pair of socks or slipperettes as a gift for me. The handiwork was beautiful. I was shamed into taking up knitting after a break of over 50 years. I have the yarn, I have the needles, next step is to knit me a pair of socks. BTW grandma used very fine yarn, the thickness of the socks depended on how many threads she knit together.


----------



## coop2220 (Dec 24, 2012)

I knit socks in beautiful yarns but I don't knit the toes. I give them as gifts as pedicure socks. I live in the east and it gets cold here.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you use the magic loop method with two at a time socks?


----------



## boileaubev (Jan 22, 2013)

I have found that giving a pair of hand knit socks is very comforting for people going thru a bad time. Cosy warmth and personal. In my experience people wear them a lot. Wish I could get more done for loved ones. Love in every stitch. Of course I wear them myself. Well woth the 15-20$


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I knit socks wool for my son in his hunting boots. He loves them and hteir very warm . 
I've made me some in finger weight but their were way to warm for me . I dont like swetty feet.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> Can you use the magic loop method with two at a time socks?


Yes you just have to be careful when you knit. Check out KnitFreedom.com she has some wonderful videos on 2 at a time socks and some easy patterns to work with as well.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


LOL - Handknit socks fit better for one thing. I always have socks on the needles - I use the fine sockweight yarn & 0 or 1 needles, depending upon the yarn itself. Yes, they can be expensive to make - the ones on the needles now for DGSIL size 13 foot, & have to be longer too because he is so tall have about $40 in them. I wasn't able to get the yarn I wanted on sale, as I usually do. The look on someones face, though, when I hand them the socks is so worth it. I have socks that I'm wearing that are over 10 years old & still in good shape. Do you have a pair of 10 year old "store bought" socks? The baby & kids socks get passed down through the family, my latest GGS (3 mo) is wearing a pair of socks I made for the first GGS (18 now). He is the third to wear them. Everyone who wants them & that is everyone in the family gets 2 pair of socks a year & sometimes 3 for the girls. My socks are made from the leftover yarn - lol, so seldom match, but thats ok - one of my DGS specifically request socks that don't match. The main reason for knitting socks, though, is because I just love doing it.

Hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Sock knitting to me is just a perfect knitting project. The work is portable and any technique can be executed on a sock: knitting in the round, color work-stranded and intarsia-lace work, and cables. They fit better and can be customized for folks with high arches (rib in arch area) and heavier legs than ankles.

I was in the airport one time, knitting socks on bamboo double points when a little girl approached me. "What are you making?" she asked.

"I am making socks." I replied.

She went over to her father and said, "That lady over there is making socks on sticks," to which her father replied, "Don't bother the lady."

She returned to me, disregarding his advice, put her hands on her hips, cocked her head and in an all knowing four-year old voice said "Did you know, you can buy socks at Wal Mart."

"Yes, " I responded, "but they don't fit as well, look as nice or feel as good."

Nancy in FL


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Hand knit socks are...Beautiful, unique, warm, cool (both kinds of cool),fun to make, easy to make, portable to make, expensive (but worth every dollar !!), come in every color, weight and size and made just for me !!!
All the different yarns make for different weights of socks...everything from silky thin and cool to extra heavy and extra warm....
Knitting your own socks has nothing to do with saving money...does anything we hand knit actually 'save' us money ??...esp when you factor in the cost of our valuable time ?? 
I never skimp on the cost of the yarn because my time is way too valuable and I want my socks to last forever...and they will when made with good quality sock yarn. 
Knitting socks gives me a great deal of pleasure, comfort, satisfaction...and it's really cool when someone says 'You knit socks ?? WOW !! "
I could go on and on...enough said...for now !!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love knitting socks and I wear them. The ones I have kept for myself are terrific. Yes, the yarn is expensive but the results is satisfying. I have knit for my husband also and he loves them. I usually wear my sock with tennis and like to display the design up my legs. How great it feels to say, "I knitted them."


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


I knit them and wear them because I can. I live were most knitted sweaters, hats and scarves are only out about 6 weeks a year. Socks I wear every day.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I love hand knit socks! Yes, you are able to purchase nice socks pretty much anywhere, from cotton to cashmere blends, but I love the process of making something that is not to be found anywhere else. Also, I have a rather small foot so regular women's socks are too long for me. Making my own, I get the fit I like in the color and style I want. The wool blends with nylon wear like steel and have lasted me for years. So it's a matter of personal taste on a project that you are doing for pleasure or for production.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

I knit socks as a diversion during the long process of knitting larger projects such as a sweater. The longer the project takes, the more I need to see something getting finished. But also, I wear Birkenstock shoes. They let me wear any weight of sock that I desire! LOL. Plus they make my old, arthritic feet feel better.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

sewquilty said:


> Knitting socks makes no logical sense, as someone has said, when you consider the cost of the yarn (up to $27) and the amount of time it takes to knit a pair.
> 
> Oh, contrare' -- knitting socks makes perfect logical sense.
> For one thing the socks fit! and thus wear longer. In the same length of time I've been wearing $25 yarn socks, I probably would have wornout ten pairs of $5 (or more) socks.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been known to knit for my coworkers. One of the guys I work with came to me a couple of years ago and asked if I could find yarn with a hemp/cotton content. Since I happened to have several skeins in a DK weight I asked what he wanted. Now this fellow is a real "outdoorsman", in addition to running and competing in triathalons he also is an avid mountain climber and has climbed most of the 14,000 ft. mountains here in Colorado.

What he wanted was a pair of hemp/cotton blend socks for his next "climb". What I had was bright yellow yarn but he didn't care about the color. Some people think that hemp is a very coarse fiber but it isn't, it's as soft as silk. So I measured his feet, asked how high he would like the socks and set to work on them. About 10 days before his climb I presented him with his bright yellow socks. Since then I've made him 2 more pairs..he only uses them for climbing and loves them. So socks I have knitted have literally gone over 14,000 ft. in elevation on the feet of an accomplished mountain climber.

I don't think I'll ever find a better endorsement!


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

There is nothing better on your feet than hand knit socks. Yes when you get started it is slow going to knit your first pair. Yarn comes in many price ranges. I have knit them in several different yarn weights. The feel of hand knit socks is wonderful.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I knit mine wth sock yarn, usually on #2 needles and never wear any other kind. I love them. The store bought ones stretch to fit and often pinch my toes. Knit ones are sized to fit so are more comfortable. My family loves them also and i can't make enough of them. Am currently working on other things but have at least 3 pair promised that i need to get started on. Prefer to use nicer yarn but sometimes buy cheaper stuff from big box stores. Bought some nice hand dyed varigated from Webs when they had their clearence sale. Don't like Patons Kroy sock, nice colors but not very soft. One of my favorites is Berrocco Comfort Sock. Lovely colors and holds up very well. Have 2 pair that i wear a lot and they're good as new. 
But everyone has their preferences and some don't see the value in spending a lot of time making sox, and some people you might give them to don't appreciate them either so i try to make them only for people i know value the time and effort put into them and will enjoy wearing them.
To each his own!?


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

I also knit socks, towear at -19 degree C right now. They feel like heaven. I also have control of the size. My feet swell during the day and hand-knit socks are more giving in this case. .


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

It does cost more to knit a sock instead of buying them, but couldn't you buy most anything you knit cheaper at a store? I only knit socks for my mom, husband and myself, people I know appreciate them.

For me it's enjoyable. Some of the socks are heavy and are worn in place of slippers, the ones knit w/ sock weight yarn using needle size 1-2 can be worn w/ any shoes bought socks are worn with. Do you knit wash cloths? The same thing could be said for them, but I like using them.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I enjoy knitting the pedicure socks and nearly everytime I take mine to the nail salon get an order for 1 or 2 pair. Was a free pattern and really easy. Can wear what we here in the states call flip flops.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree. what a wonderful story.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I've been knitting socks for about two years. The first pair was for wearing with flip-flops (no toes in the socks). It took me forever. But now I love knitting them. I've made them for my husband, son, and me. My husband raves about them - says they are so warm. I wear them with Birkenstock sandals - so comfortable. I have just started my first pair of argyles. I have 9 strands of yarn going. Needless to say, I spend a lot of time straightening out the strands. I use size 1 and 0 needles mostly, but have used 00s. My knitting friends say I am a masochist, but I love a challenge.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate to wear socks and/or shoes. Period. Will go barefoot if warm enough.
That said: I live in MASSACHUSETTS...it is cold 6 months of the year.
I wear thick socks around the house w/o shoes a lot.
I wear medium weight socks with clogs or sneakers or boots.
I wear very fine knit socks for dress wear when going out or just to treat myself.
BUT...I also love very thin trouser socks too.
I knit because it helps my arthritis in hands, keeping them limber. Patterns keep my brain working strong.
It is soothing to me to sit and knit and watch TV for an hour each afternoon...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have apair on the needles all the time. By now, Ithe needles are #1's and the yarn is fingering weight. Knit Picks has wonderful fingering wool with enough nylon for good wear. yesterday's post "Avatar Socks" ...the socks from sweaterscarpes...really caught me.. The Lighthouse socks in Intarsia are my next project. Currently 2 shades of Knit Picks fingering in a GD's college colors...with the initials of the school in dup stitch and her intitals on the 2nd sock.
Creful! it is addictive. Joan 8060


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I started to knit socks for the challenge and I love making them. I knit two at a time toe up and use a good sock yarn like Regia or Scholler Stahl and a size 1 40" Addi lace needle. I watch for sales at the LYS and check her grab basket. She deeply discounts yarns where the label came off but I know she carries only top quality. My daughter has gotten me wonderful buys at Webs when she visits her friend in MA. 

Daughter, sister-in-law and I all love wearing them with our UGGS or sneakers or Birkies (to show them off). I usually use a 15 stitch pattern which seems to motivate me to keep going to see how it looks and bind off my K 2 P 2 rib with Jeni Staiman's amazing stretchy bind off. I like a short row heel.

We do not wear girlie shoes that run tight, so there is plenty of room for the socks. The blend of about 75% wool and 25% nylon seems to last like iron. And they are unique and (for daughter and sis) made with love.

I have plenty of cheap socks but when I want real comfort and warmth, the ones I make rule.


----------



## Kittypearl (Sep 30, 2012)

Courier 770That's nice!


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

One could say this about any hand knit item. I can purchase a cardigan for a lot less money than the cost of quality yarn to knit one. I used to think washcloths were a waste of time and could not for the life of me imagine knitting one. Then I realized a washcloth is a swatch with a purpose. I knit socks because they are portable and quick. I don't get bored with the pattern before I am done. Also I have very wide feet and commercial socks are constricting.


----------



## Kittypearl (Sep 30, 2012)

I have lots of small balls of sock yarn left over from pairs I've made and so thought I'd use them up and make another pair, even though they're different. I'm going to christen them my scrappy mad socks - waste not, want not!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I started knitting socks late last June...and have completed about 29 pairs. They made great Christmas presents. I did manage to save some for myself though. I love wearing them with my Birkenstock sandals in the colder weather. Have worn them with clogs as well. After that work, I want them to show. They are also comfortable. Most of the yarn I have used is fingering weight on size 2 needles, sometimes a little heavier on size 3. 
So, yes it does take some time to finish them...but even though my feet are not little tiny ones (size 9 shoe), they do go fairly fast. most of my socks are less than 50 stitches per round...and go pretty fast. I love watching the design appear with some of the fancier yarns. 
The yarns can be pricey...but I try to hold it down to less than 12 dollars a pair. This can be done when things are on sale...also I love to buy on eBay, prefer to catch the "free postage" sales. 
Once I got the hang of knitting socks, even with those teeny, tiny needles, I have really loved knitting them, toe up, Magic Loop, two at a time.


----------



## Eimac (May 13, 2012)

I agree that socks are expensive when compared to what you can buy in a store, but that isn't the point. All of the knitters who have answered you have given my reasons also. I live in Central Florida and the wool fingering socks I knit are perfect for the days when the temperature dips into the 50's or 60's. Sport weight socks are also practical here. Cascade makes a cotton yarn, Fixation, which has elastic in it and it is cool enough to wear in the summer. It is about $6 for a ball, and even though it doesn't look like it, 2 balls are more than enough for a pair of socks. You could probably do a nice footee with one.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love to knit socks; it's my favorite item to knit. Good sock yarns are not cheap. Yet, they make beautiful socks. I love wearing them and so do any recipients of my hand-knitted socks.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Socks are such an easy (once you learn to make them) project that can be personalized. My husband has a longer 2nd toe on each foot and I am constantly repairing any commercially made socks at that point. i finally got so frustrated that I began making him socks and altering the toe box area to accommodate that longer toe. Holes at that point of the longer toe are no longer a problem.  Wonder if I can get him to wear lighthouse scene socks. Well, maybe golf socks....I could make a hole in one joke here, but I am trying to eliminate holes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Obviously we sock knitters are a force to be reckoned with! Why knit socks? Why knit anything? Knitting is entertainment and when you compare knitting/crocheting to other forms of entertainment it's pretty "frugal"...you have hours and hours of entertainment value and when you are done you have useful items for yourself, your friends/family members or to give as gifts.

Knitted and crocheted items do not have an expiration date or "best if used by" date. Handcrafted items have been passed from one generation to the next, so they also can become heirlooms.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Cathyknits--I'm glad you posted the question because I have thought the same thing myself. Love all the answers and I think it's spurred me to try a pair on Magic Loop--just because!! I sew as well as knit and have stopped making my GD's clothes; I can buy dresses cheaper and she grows so fast, it's not worth it!! Did not used to be that way. :0(


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

Finishing a pair of hand knit socks is a definite feeling of accomplishment and satisfaction. I wear all my socks. I use really fine sock weight yarns and they fit fine in my shoes. I am actually just finishing up a pair on DPNs now and am going to learn the magic loop on the pair I am about to start. For me it isn't always about the practicality of what I make, whether it is knit, crochet, sewing or jewelry, it is about the therapeutic value. I love to make things.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> Can you use the magic loop method with two at a time socks?


Yes you can. I just did a pair. And it was my first time sock. I also did the sweet tomato heel which is just wonderful.

where in FL are you?


----------



## TinaRom (Apr 1, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


I knit my first pair of socks for the challenge of learning something new. My DIL was the recipient of that pair....she wears them all the time! Her daughter, my grand-daughter (age 13), saw & tried on her mother's pair and immediately requested a pair for her birthday. She loves them. As for me, I still don't own a pair. I keep giving them away! With each pair I knit I try to learn something new. I think I'm finally beginning to understand the construction! Finishing up a pair now for a friend...maybe the next pair will be for me!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit ankle socks with Wool-Ease, they are too thick for my shoes but I wear them to sleep in, keeps my feet toasty warm.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So Cathy, are you inspired by all the positive comments? Will you be making a pair this year?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My 80 year old father has a pair of socks that my grandmother made for him nearly 60 years ago. He wears them to sleep in when the weather gets too cool for him. He lives in Florida but wears long sleeves all year long and adds a sweater when the temperature dips below 83, so those socks see a lot of wear. They are 100% wool and fingering weight. 

I have to admit, I am a seriously addicted sock knitter. I make all my own socks and there is nothing like the feel. I have used everything from the generic sock yarn sold at the local chain crafting stores to the luxury yarns sold online (no LYS in my area). 

Right now it is a balmy 21 degrees F outside. I keep the house at 68 and if my feet get cold, I'm done lol. I wear croc's year round and my socks range from fingering yarn knit on size 1-2 needles all the way up to chunky/bulky knit on size 6 needles. I can be outside in weather like this and my feet stay toasty. For the warmer weather I wear very short ankle or "no-show" socks with a cuff of about 3/4 of an inch before the start of the heel. 

I knit them year round using the heavier weights of yarn in cooler weather and when it gets warm, light sport or fingering weight. When it gets really hot, I start making baby/child socks/booties for the ever growing flock of great nieces and nephews.

It keeps me out of the cookie jar (one must have clean hands to knit), and out of the loony bin lol. 

I can't say my backside is any smaller but my temperament is a whole lot better than it was before I took up sock knitting lol.

Gigi


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have people begging me to knit more socks for them. I wear them everyday till it gets TOOOOOOOO hot. I always have a pair on the needles for my mindless project while I am knitting something more intricate.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

During WWII the Red Cross distributed "kits" to GI's for knitting socks and gloves. The kits were contained in metal tins and contained yarn, needles and instructions. Why not just give them socks and gloves? There were shortages of many goods during that time for one thing. A GI knitting his socks and gloves had his mind taken off the war for another.

Some years ago I met a man at a yarn expo who was an extraordinary knitter. He began knitting when he got one of those Red Cross kits. He traded less than desirable duties with his fellow soldiers...he knitted their socks/gloves, they did his latrine or KP duty. He was quite the extraordinary fellow. As he knitted away he didn't speak of the horrors of war, he spoke of how satisfying it felt to complete a pair of socks or gloves and have a fellow GI pull them on! He said he never focused on the sounds of war around him..he focused on each stitch and how each stitch helped him get through the war.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

what is a sweet tomato heel?


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I knit my socks and also for my daughter. Neither of us would wear anything else now. There is no comparison for warmth and comfort and durability. Plus it,s a great conversation piece. :-D


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

catskillgal said:


> what is a sweet tomato heel?


video on it

makes a form fitting heel

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=sweat+tomato+heel+video&mid=CBA698222CFF1E7DA14ECBA698222CFF1E7DA14E&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I started knitting slippers and now I am knitting slipper socks with regular yrn and everyone loves them because they fit the foot so well.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you, I will check it out aftyer Mah-jongg today. It is very cold and great knitting weather


----------



## Va knitter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because of diabetic foot problems and small feet commercial socks to not fit.
So I began to knit socks.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


i wear mine all the time, if i have a clean pair ready to go, especially in winter. you can get sock yarn much cheaper than that - Red Heart Heart & Sole is about $11.20, & Lion Brand Sock-Ease is about $10.50. Hobby Lobby's brand, Walk Away, is around $10. KnitPicks has quite a bit of choice, varying from $7.60 - $15.20. Tuesday Morning often has yarn - i got some Miami & some Patons there for less than $10. all prices i've quoted are for enough yarn for a pair of sox.
mine fit under my shoes just fine.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to knit at least one pair because the only pair i made were 2 different sizes, heel totally not understood [and they left w/ my former husb.
Need to "know" the' mystery' of heel work!!
but may do a heelless pair to try wearing them


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi --- I love to knit socks.. they are a convenient, small project.. you can put them in your handbag and take them anywhere.. It's like having a book to read when waiting in an MD's office or waitng for your child etc., etc., --- the yarns are so pretty and colorful and they work up quickly as opposed to a sweater or larger project. 

I've made at least a dozen pr, for my daughter who lives in the Northeast and spends plenty of time in hockey rinks with her kids.. she loves them and says I can make them for her any time I want..

of course they are not cheap to make --- but is any knitting project inexpensive ?? If one is going to spend time knitting something --- the best quality yarn available is the way to go.


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Every time dh wears his knit by me socks he comments on how comfortable they are and thanks me again for knitting them. He has several pairs.That makes it all worthwhile to me.


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Every time dh wears his knit by me socks he comments on how comfortable they are and thanks me again for knitting them. He has several pairs.That makes it all 
worthwhile to me.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

If have yet to knit socks, but just purchased a sock loom, so am going to give it a try. I wear Alpaca socks year round because they make my eet feel better, and they last a long time. I still have a pair I got in 1004 and no holes in them yet. The wool socks I got about two years ago, are full of holes, so are going to hit the trash, or maybe wind up as felted maerial to be used somewhere else.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I make hand-knit socks and I WEAR them. Yes, they fit into my shoes...I use fingering yarn and knit with size 1 or 2 double pointed needles. I buy good yarns, which makes a pair much more expensive than socks I see in the stores, but the fit is exactly for my foot and I choose the colors etc. Socks don't take forever to knit. I let the patterned yarn do the work for me, I just knit round and round (knit stitch primarily), so it becomes something I can do while watching a film (at home) or sitting with my knitting circle friends. It's something I don't have to be focused on.


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, I can knit the socks to really fit my feet.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I love knitting socks, it is a wonderful way of using up some
of your stash, especially if you do entralac and other stripey patterns. At the end of a cold working day, you are home, the "cozy toe" moment is something very special.

Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love sock yarn for other things and have never knit socks but will some day for the challenge. They won't be for wearing under shoes though. My family wears holes in socks so quickly it hardly seems worth the time.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

I have another reason for knitting socks. My daughter is disabled and has to wear braces. Since her legs are heavy it is difficult to find kneesocks to fit under the braces to protect her skin. So knit her kneesocks, she is warm and also enjoys the happy colors.


----------



## Moebowe (Jan 22, 2013)

I love home made socks but I agree they can be expensive. I use Paton's KRoy sock yarn from Michael's and use there 40% weekly coupon which brings the price from 7.99 a ball to 4.46. I have knit 6pairs since Christmas but will only give them to folks who truly appreciate them. There is nothing more comfortable and the yarn is thin enough for your shoes!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Courrier, do you spin your own yarn? I see a spinning wheel in your avatar picture, and I am just learning to spin. I am having a bit of a problem with the yarn twisting way too much and don't know why that is happening because I have made some really nice yarn prior to this. it is driving me up the wall because I have a lot of fiber that I want to spin.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't get it either. Maybe it is just me... no one else has mentioned this, but I cannot wear the hand knit socks. I can "feel" the stitches and they make me crazy. I knit myself a pair of socks and wore them only once... they were so uncomfortable.

I wear socks around the house. We have berber carpeting, so handknit socks would probably only last a week or so before getting holes in them.

Plus, they are under your pants and will never be seen, so why bother?

I know I can buy a sweater for much less than I can make one, but at least the sweater will be seen...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't get it either. Maybe it is just me... no one else has mentioned this, but I cannot wear the hand knit socks. I can "feel" the stitches and they make me crazy. I knit myself a pair of socks and wore them only once... they were so uncomfortable.

I wear socks around the house. We have berber carpeting, so handknit socks would probably only last a week or so before getting holes in them.

Plus, they are under your pants and will never be seen, so why bother?

I know I can buy a sweater for much less than I can make one, but at least the sweater will be seen...


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i love my hand knit socks and they are always a conversation starter. my husband only wears my handknit socks and the bolder the color the better. my 34 year old son just asked me to make a pink pair for him for a special event! They aren't cheap; are time consuming; but worth it all!!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I love sock yarn for other things and have never knit socks but will some day for the challenge. They won't be for wearing under shoes though. My family wears holes in socks so quickly it hardly seems worth the time.


Many of the replies in this topic have shown just what I've found, that if you measure the foot you're knitting for, the sock fits so well that it doesn't get holes for years and years.

I have very wide feet and my hand knit socks (sock weight yarn knit with #1 US needles) are so comfortable that I keep knitting pairs in every color to match my wardrobe.

Socks are the ultimate portable project and after some experience, don't require the concentration that my lace shawls do. I tend to take them with me to work on as I have to wait for anyone.

Denise


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hand knitted socks are wondeful in my opinion. They have no seams, wear well, and wick away moisture. That makes for warmer or cooler feet (depending on the season). My family all wear them and are disappointed if they don't get a pair for Christmas each year. On average they cost about $10 - 15 a pair. I was lucky a got yarn at the dollar store and made a complete pair from one skein.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I agree. I love to knit socks because they are quick and I also love to challenge myself with more complex designs with socks. I wear my as slippers at home, under clogs when I go out, and even to bed to keep my feet warm. I have given away a few pair, but most of them are for my own use.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

this is on topic but off topic. this week there was a link to a pattern for socks with autum trees on it. i have searched back with no luck. does anyone remember this and can you relink me??


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> this is on topic but off topic. this week there was a link to a pattern for socks with autum trees on it. i have searched back with no luck. does anyone remember this and can you relink me??


i did a ravelry search - here are the results. wasn't sure if you meant intarsia/stranded or just patterned stitches.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...aptioned_thumbs&query=tree&sort=best&pc=socks


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

I love my home made socks and wear them with most of my casual wear. In fact, some days when I'm going dressed up and it's warm, I'll pull thin black nylon socks over my bright colour-way wool socks. I love the feel of them on my feet. I get many positve comments when knitting or wearing them. In the winter it's hand knit socks, and when I don't need the warmth of wool, then I go barefoot.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

If like me, your ankles start swelling in the course of the day, hand knitted socks are great, as there is no elastic that will leave marks. Even if socks feel loose and non-restrictive, bought socks still leave depressions in my legs. I wear them in my trainers or boots


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I don't get it either. Maybe it is just me... no one else has mentioned this, but I cannot wear the hand knit socks. I can "feel" the stitches and they make me crazy. I knit myself a pair of socks and wore them only once... they were so uncomfortable.
> 
> I wear socks around the house. We have berber carpeting, so handknit socks would probably only last a week or so before getting holes in them.
> 
> ...


I had the same feeling about my first pair of socks. They were made from worsted weight yarn and about #5 or 6 US needles. Too coarse. Not comfortable. But I perservered.

Now I knit socks from the toe-up using light sock weight yarn and #1 needles. Those socks are MUCH more comfortable. In fact, I can knit them to fit MY foot so I don't even notice them in my shoes. No pull, no wrinkles and they don't get holes.

I live in Central Florida not far from Orlando and wear my wool with nylon blend socks all year long. The more wool in the blend, the more comfortable I am. Too much nylon (more than about 15%) is too hot. The wool is fine even when it's very hot (90 degrees F. or higher). Go figure?

I also get bored easily so a small project like socks is a good way to try out a new pattern on the tops or a new heel or something else new. I don't knit the same pattern more than once because it's bo-o-oring so I always knit two-at-a-time. I'm always challenged with socks. Love 'em!

Denise


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

thank you!!!!!


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

This is for AmyKnits, if you felt the Stitches on your feet, you were using heavy yarn, fingering yarn knitted tightly with size one dpns is what I use. This will make a fine fabric with no bumps. Also there are many people who ask about my socks when I am wearing them with sandles or Burkies. If you make them to be seen then you WEAR THEM TO BE SEEN.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

these aren't the ones but they did give me good ideas!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You know- I used to think the same things about cost/fit... Now I am converted! It's not about the $ (frankly though, it could be since handmade last so much longer, and fit so much better.)It is about the enjoyment! The process, the satisfaction, the feel of a good fit (and yes, you can make them to fit in most shoes- and Lord knows heavy wool ones are needed in my climate.) Think of the quote- "it's not about the destination, it's the journey that is important!" Enjoy all ye who want to knit socks! Someday I will conquer the magic loop; just beacuse it is there!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Seems to me the ones knit with worsted weight are basically for wearing around the house in the winter as they are so thick. The ones knitted with the finer fingering or sock yarn are thin enough to wear with shoes.

I knit socks because I like knitting socks. It is a challenge to see if I can get the heal and gossett right. And they're beautiful to boot (no pun intended).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I love to wear my handknit yarns. They can be expensive to knit depending on the yarn to buy - I've bought and used and wear both expensive and inexpensive. I love to knit them and the people I give them to, also love to wear them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I spin my own yarn..it takes time to develop a good rhythm. I suspect you are pulling back on the fiber rather than letting it feed through the orifice.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Pros:
Easy portable project
Scrumptious yarn choices 
Quick...only 60 or so stitches around so even on size 2 needles they knit up quickly
Nice custom fit
Wear like iron if you make sure the yarn has some nylon
Warm
Price goes from from very reasonable to pricey...your choice

Cons:
None that I can think of!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I have small feet - shoe size 5- and commercial socks don't fit. The heel is always up around my ankle. So, I love to make socks!! Dpns and fingering wt are the way to go. It doesn't take as long as you think and I love the long socks, well up my leg. I can do a pair in two evenings.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pjherma said:


> This is for AmyKnits, if you felt the Stitches on your feet, you were using heavy yarn, fingering yarn knitted tightly with size one dpns is what I use. This will make a fine fabric with no bumps. Also there are many people who ask about my socks when I am wearing them with sandles or Burkies. If you make them to be seen then you WEAR THEM TO BE SEEN.


Hmmmm.... food for thought. Thanks.


----------



## knottingyarn (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so intrigued with sock knitting. I'm made several pair and love to wear them but have had trouble with the heels wearing out! All that work and they don't last.  What am I doing wrong? Should I double knit the heel? I also get frustrated because they take soooooo looooong to knit up even tho it's very fun knitting. I've tried the Magic Loop method but keep going back to the good old DPNs.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it either. Maybe it is just me... no one else has mentioned this, but I cannot wear the hand knit socks. I can "feel" the stitches and they make me crazy. I knit myself a pair of socks and wore them only once... they were so uncomfortable.
> ...


More thinking.... my brain is starting to hurt. LOL. Thanks for the reply, Denise. I might just have to prove myself wrong!


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i found my socks on sweaterscapes!!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


I wear the fine ones under my regular shoes and the thicker ones under boots, walking shoes and Wellies. The problem with socks is they can be habit forming. I pick up much of my yarn on eBay so it does not work out too expensive. It only takes 100g for a pair of socks in sock yarn and most of them are between £5 - £8 at full price, which works out to about $10. This is if you buy branded yarns. I have had it much cheaper.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit and wear my socks. I use the sock weight yarn--preferring the 75% wool 25% nylon for washability. I wear mine with tennis shoes, penny loafers, boots and slippers. I have made many, many pairs of heavier weight stocks in 100% wool for hunters, skiers and others that make their living or recreation in the outdoors.
Yes, you can buy them but who wants to wear something that everyone else can buy and mine are made with love!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


Hi Cathy,

I used to feel the same way too until I knit my second pair of socks. The first ones were great but the second pair was even better! I now have become a sock snob and do not like commercially produced socks anymore...although I have to wear them sometimes because I do not have enough handmade ones yet to get through a week or so. I am working on another pair now and just ordered some more sock yarn for more.

There are various thicknesses of sock yarn and I find if I buy the fingering yarn, no problem getting my shoes on. The hand knit socks are so much more comfortable, they do not leave marks on my ankles like commercial socks do from their elastic, they fit my feet better (I wear a size 10 shoe) and are warmer. So far I would have to say that yes the yarn is worth the extra money.

It takes me about 5 days to knit a pair...depending upon how much time I have to work on them....but they are well worth the time and effort.

To save money on the cost of the sock yarn, as you mentioned it can be pretty pricey...I purchase sock yarn on sale (I have gotten some great deals online) or on eBay. I actually just got some Opal yarn for $9 this morning! Nordicmart, the US division of Drops has some really good prices on sock yarn at their regular price (you will need two skeins) for under $10 a pair and they do have sales on their yarn every so often. I have used their Fabel yarn and it is very nice to work with and washes and dries beautifully.

Hope all this helps...


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

I love making socks, wearing them, and giving them away. I gave my first pair to a dear friend who was having to go through with a messy divorce. I wanted something that might comfort her in some way....it did. She now has at least 10 pair. She loves them. Don't think it helped the divorce any, but it gave her something she thinks is special. I keep a few for myself, but give away most to dear friends. At first I did not think I could manage the heel. I found my Grandmother's directions for Bundles for Britain Socks (World War II) and then it all made sense! One of my daughters discovered them and I now have an order of 5 to make for her friends.


----------



## nic (Jan 11, 2013)

what is fingering weight yarn ? Can you name a few brandsNic


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried the sock loom and it was terrible. Harder than using the DP needles. Finally gave up and just bit the bullet and off I went. I do have to say that my first sock - yes only 1 - was terrible. I finally just gave up and made the pair for Grandson - using regular worsted (4) much easier. Now I am using the booboo yarn from goof sock in a pair for granddaughter - she's 2. Here is the tutorial I used great picture for step by step:
www.cometosilver.com/socks


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am not big on hand knitted socks - they seem rougher and don't last long. A friend of mind did make me a couple pairs of flip flop socks, and those I love..... they seem like alot of work for something you can easily buy cheaper


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

nic said:


> what is fingering weight yarn ? Can you name a few brandsNic


many 'brands' of yarn make a fingering weight. it's usually referred to as 'fine', sometimes 'superfine'... here's a link to an example: http://www.ravelry.com/people/laureen227/stash/sock


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


If one has problem feet (neuropathy, arthritis, deformities, diabetes), those cheap manufactured socks can be sheer torture. Custom knitted socks are too divine!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

all I know is all the pretty socks I buy that are cheap only last a year at best. one day I will try socks.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> this is on topic but off topic. this week there was a link to a pattern for socks with autum trees on it. i have searched back with no luck. does anyone remember this and can you relink me??


If these are the socks, this is the link. 
http://sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm

It's a purchased pattern.

Gigi
Edited to actually include the link. I need more coffee lol.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

For me, knitting my own socks is a matter of necessity AND economy. I have swollen feet and legs from arthritis and was having to buy diabetic socks at nearly $20 a pair and then they would wear a hole before the winter was done. Most of the time, they were uncomfortable to begin with.

I prefer to go barefoot, but of course, it's not possible in the winter. I'm still wearing socks that I made over 10 years ago. 

I started making socks to begin with, for my dad. He had really huge feet (size 15 EEEEE) but very thin legs, so socks never fit him right either. My mum asked me to try knitting some for him and he loved them. I could fit his legs and his feet. He wore them all year with his Red Wing boots and Mum would darn them as needed, but I only would make about 5 new pairs a year for him.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I haven't knit socks, yet, but they're on my "do" list. Why? Because, being larger than the average bear, it's hard for me to find commercial socks that fit my feet and I'm tired of socks creeping down under my heel all day long. When I do manage to find "extended size" socks, they're boring solid colors. The only way for me to have colorful fun socks that fit will be to make them myself.

Once I master making socks for myself, I'll make some for my DH (size 13 shoe) and my favorite brother-in-law (size 15 shoe), as they have trouble finding socks that fit, too.


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love knitting socks, especially since I started doing two at a time on one circular needle. I buy my yarn at Michaels and use coupons, don't always buy sock yarn.


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

My mom knitted at least a dozen pair of medium weight socks many years ago. I love them and wear them mostly in the winter. She even took the time to weave a color thread at the toe so that the socks would always be paired and not intermix the socks.
Barbara


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting socks feels like conquering Mt. Everest. Once you do it, the relief of actually making it, the joy in looking at it, and the feel of wearing it is exhilarating. I have one pair of shoes that are a bit stretched out. I have special shoes made and they were my first pair, so they are pretty old. My husband just keeps polishing them and I just keep getting new inserts for them. I love them. I found that when I put my shoes on with hand made socks, they want to ball up at the heel, so I go toe first into the shoe, as far as I can, then just set my heel in and they don't ball up at the heel, but go right in. So I love to wear my socks in them. Because I have diabetis, I do a something different at the toe, which cushions my toe from the toe of the shoe. I have neuropathy and it really helps. My feet are the most painful thing on me, so wearing the socks I make have been beneficial to me. Do other people have different reasons for wearing them, probably. But that is mine and how I get around them being bulky. I also like to wear them in the house because they do keep my feet warm.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Socks aren't a huge item in SoCal. The only time I wear them is with my running shoes.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Cathy, Once I figured out how to knit socks I have found it to be my relaxing go to knit project. My first few pairs were a mess (too big) but now I challenge myself to make more beautiful socks. I use two 16" circular needles and knit two at a time.
This is a pattern by Cookie A.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

The same can be said for sweaters and hats. You can buy a knit hat very cheaply, but not nearly as much fun as wearing one you knitted. As for sweaters, each time i wear one of my handknit ones, I get exclamations of, Oh wow, did you really knit that. And they are not cheap to knit. I am sure you can buy sweaters for more then half the price, esp. when you catch the sales. 
Everything we knit is because we love doing it. 
And you do not see yourself coming and going in the sme item, even the socks ae individual.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

marthalj said:


> Cathy, Once I figured out how to knit socks I have found it to be my relaxing go to knit project. My first few pairs were a mess (too big) but now I challenge myself to make more beautiful socks. I use two 16" circular needles and knit two at a time.
> This is a pattern by Cookie A.


Well done!!!!


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Which sock pattern is this one? I looked at her pattern and none carry the pattern into the heel which I love and it appears you did.

Nancy in FL
<[email protected]>


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Martha, That is a beautiful sock. I knit socks but none with a hard pattern. I usually get going and lose my place. This gives me encouragement. Will try. Thanks


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

I love to knit and made my first pair 2 yrs ago. I know the yarn can be pricey, but if you watch for sales, you can stock up. I feel it's a lot cheaper than paying for a therapist.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I feel the same way as you. I just love the feel of my hand knit socks and they keep my feet toasty on cold morning walks. I like to use dk weight yarn and never have a problem fitting into my shoes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess what I don't understand about this thread is why would you question what someone else chooses to knit? It's their money and their time, how they spend either is their choice.

There are things that I'm curious about...like why people order high fat content foods and a diet drink to go with them? Their money, their body, their choice though.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Where can I get the pattern by Cookie A? It's gorgeous!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I have just finished my 2nd pair of socks. I am determined to do a good pair and enjoy the challenge of doing them. I tried the second pair and boy do they feel good. These socks are not to be worn with dress shoes but am enjoying them inside my home. My DH likes his but are a little too tight around the ankle. So, like I said before, It is a challenge and I love it.

Ramona


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Knitting socks was one of my first projects when I started to knit.It was just a basic pattern,but I learned so much" right out of the gate." I haven't knitted any lately, but will soon.


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my heavy socks in the winter, wearing them in my hiking shoes, boots, slippers, in bed to warm up my feet or just by themselves around the house. The texture of the wool feels wonderful; they give my feet a treat.

I just finished a rather heavy pair for my husband, but they are too heavy for his regular runners which he wears most of the time. He will have to wait for the thermometer and the snow to come down before he wears them. They are awfully nice in a ski boot, too. 

In summer, I wear cotton socks. I cannot abide straight nylon socks , which make my feet feel sticky


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

I have never made a pair for a man. Do I use the same pattern with a larger needle? My 56 yr old son just asked me to make him a pair. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

The Cookie A sock pattern is Eunice from her book, Sock Innovation. It is the hardest lace pattern I have done, but so satisfying when done. I also look for her on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/cookie-a


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> For me, knitting my own socks is a matter of necessity AND economy. I have swollen feet and legs from arthritis and was having to buy diabetic socks at nearly $20 a pair and then they would wear a hole before the winter was done. Most of the time, they were uncomfortable to begin with.
> 
> I prefer to go barefoot, but of course, it's not possible in the winter. I'm still wearing socks that I made over 10 years ago.
> 
> I started making socks to begin with, for my dad. He had really huge feet (size 15 EEEEE) but very thin legs, so socks never fit him right either. My mum asked me to try knitting some for him and he loved them. I could fit his legs and his feet. He wore them all year with his Red Wing boots and Mum would darn them as needed, but I only would make about 5 new pairs a year for him.


Thank you so much for this!!! You have just pointed out what should have been obvious to me. My Mom has a hard time as her feet/ankles are swollen much of the time. I must start making socks for her!!!!!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Delicia,
I make socks all the time for my son on his fourth pair. I started with a basic rib sock with casting on 64 inches. I found that you do need to make the 1K, 1P rib about two inches long so they stay up. The leg and foot size are what you need to know.
http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Martha,

Is a k1,p1 cuff better than k2,p2? I'll try to start them when I get home from work and put the pair I'm working on aside.

Delecia


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

marthalj said:


> Delicia,
> I make socks all the time for my son on his fourth pair. I started with a basic rib sock with casting on 64 inches. I found that you do need to make the 1K, 1P rib about two inches long so they stay up. The leg and foot size are what you need to know.
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


Oh, thanks so much for this!! I was wondering how on earth I was going to surprise my B-I-L (Size 15 mens) with socks for his birthday if I was forever trying to measure his leg/foot! This is so extremly helpful! Much easier to work shoe size into a conversation than actual foot measurements!! 

Now, I just have to master sock-making and I have gift ideas for this Christmas (providing that I ever finish making last year's gifts!).


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you can wear socks from Canada there is no reason that you can not wear your own socks in your shoes. Sock yarn dose not cost that much. Most times I get Red Heart and it is less then $5 a ball and that would come out to $10 for the socks. Some times I even fined sock yarn on sale. I did once pay about $18 for some yarn and they turned out to be my most NOT favorite socks. I think that knitting socks is worth my time and I do wear them all winter.


cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I get why people who don't knit at all would ask "why knit socks?"

But why would all you people who knit/crochet in general question it? What items do you knit? Cant you buy similar for way cheaper and certainly less time? Why spend months knitting a sweater or afghan/blanket? You can buy them for a fraction of the cost at any department store! 

We just love to knit!!! :thumbup: :!:  :thumbup:


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

It must be a "Cathy" thing, cause I asked the same question last winter, when I found sock yarn, I could buy 6 pair of warm socks for the price of one small skein. I think the idea is one of "I made them myself" and liking the challenge. I have tried to make one pair of socks, and they turned out to be too big for my shoes as you said, so I wear them to bed for warmth. Guess socks are just not my thing,


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I do not want to waste time on kniting socks out of inferior yarn, I like Regia and Kaffee Faccett so far for socks, I love wearing them in the winter, but alas I have only 4 pair so far, I only learned how to knit last year, but I will have more soon as I can get them done, Christmas interfered. Does anyone know how madelinetosh does for durability in socks?


----------



## Knittin Nana (Apr 8, 2011)

I knit socks for my husband, sons and daughter.
They all love them, as they are heavier than store bought, and more comfortable under work shoes.
I use a pattern that has a replaceable toe and heel.
Just the other day my daughter asked if I would make her a lifetime supply of socks !! Which leaves me wondering if she thinks I am close to pegging out !


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Delecia said:


> Thanks Martha,
> 
> Is a k1,p1 cuff better than k2,p2? I'll try to start them when I get home from work and put the pair I'm working on aside.
> 
> Delecia


Delicia, I have found that the k1,p1 makes a tighter rib. Guys don't like their socks to fall down;-)


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


I began to knit wool socks because I HATE the seam over the toe in store-bought socks. Also, back in 1987 it was difficult to find wool socks in the stores. Since then I have knit over 100 pairs of socks - most of them in fingering weight sock yarn. My children and grandchildren love the ones I make for them.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just knit my first pair and I love them. they are not wool, but a blend of cotton, acrylic, and nylon. very comfortable. yes, it took me a long time... months to knit the doggone things. I don't know if I will do it again. but... they are very cute and comfortable and it was a challenge to learn to knit them. I enjoyed myself. the yarn was on sale for $9 and it easily made two socks. plus the yarn was made in U.S.A. Saucon Sock was the brand.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Delecia said:


> I have never made a pair for a man. Do I use the same pattern with a larger needle? My 56 yr old son just asked me to make him a pair. Would appreciate any suggestions.


No, don't use a larger needle. You need to keep the fabric quite dense and using a larger needle would defeat that.

You can make to fit.. measure the foot around the widest point, and multiply that by your gauge of stitches per inch, and then take 10% off that number. Be sure it is a number divisible by 4 if you are doing 2x2 ribbing.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cainchar said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > For me, knitting my own socks is a matter of necessity AND economy. I have swollen feet and legs from arthritis and was having to buy diabetic socks at nearly $20 a pair and then they would wear a hole before the winter was done. Most of the time, they were uncomfortable to begin with.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Absolutely! She and her feet will thank you!


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i wear toe socks bc most of the year i wear Vibram Five Finger shoes / in the winter i wear Steger apache mocassins with the toe socks / but when i was a teenager i knitted socks like crazy / mostly argyles / as a grown up i knitted socks for a lover / he had big feet !


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

The fascination of socks is the way they feel on your feet. I knitted (in worsted weight) during 2011 and 2012 for family because everyone wanted at least one pair and we all live where the weather gets cold (09 degrees F. earlier this AM) where we need warmth.

Meanwhile, I've accumulated a huge bag of fingering and lace weight yarns (mainly from KnitPicks but a few skeins from WEBS since its about a half mile past my gym and a great place for bargains) that I intend to learn how to make some custom fitted socks for myself per Cat Bordhi's instructions in her book 'Personal Footprints for Insoucient Knitters.' I recently delivered a pair of her zebra pattern socks to a nurse who is my personal friend and I'm revving myself up to tackle this next project. 

The FEEL is important (physical feel, I mean) but there also is an emotional appeal or feeling. My daughter frequently says the love I expressed through gifting socks to the people in my life will be remembered long after I'm gone.

Knitting socks for loved ones is inexpensive no matter the price of the yarn. You reap the joy of gifting and spend the hours creating very useful and fashionable items. Every stitch is worth the time, effort and money!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I primarily wear clogs so that my socks fit, and can be seen. I love the feel and uniqueness of hand knit socks.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I don't knit socks by hand apart from the white ones my grandaughters wear with their kilts. Usually put a cable up each side BUT my husband loves machine knitted socks which come just below the knee. I also do 4ply ones for him to wear as work socks. Turn out dozens each year on the knitting machine for the orphans in Romania.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

How interesting. I was knitting with a group that sends scarves and hats for the orphans in Romania. All of my knitting was hand knitted. I wish I had made pictures. I don't know what time of the year is over there now but I am sure when the need comes my work will be on exhibit.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I have odles of hand knit socks that I made and they wear like iron. I make them because I have very narrow heels and wide high instep and store bought socks don't fit like a hand knit sock. When I've bought sock yarn its mostly been at a yarn store, I've considered it a treat to my self.Usually its enough for one pair of socks.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It's obvious there are a lot of sock enthusiasts here, and I am one. I find my socks are too thick for most of my work shoes, but fit easily into my walking shoes or boots. I love wearing them instead of slippers around the house too. My husband and son love their hand knit socks and they have no problem with their fitting into their shoes. The one draw back is they wear them out!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I wear my knit socks all of the time and don't have any trouble wearing them with my tennis shoes or slip on loafers. Are you using sock weight yarn? There are bamboo sock yarns that make lighter weight socks for warmer climates. I don't think I will ever have enough knitted socks. I wash them with all the other laundry in cold water and never put them in the dryer. Even though making a pair takes a lot of time, it is well worth it.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


I have narrow bony feet and commercially-made socks have never fit properly. They tend to work down into my shoes to make wrinkles, and they sag around the ankles.

Learning to knit socks was one of the best things I ever did. Every time a put on a pair of my custom-fitted socks, it is like giving my feet a hug! And I can usually shop around for yarn sales and make a pair for around $6-8, a price I don't mind paying because of the pleasure I get from making and from wearing them.

You really should give it a try - who knows, you might enjoy it.


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

Sure would like a pattern with replaceable heels. In the olden days, my mother made my dad all his socks and sweaters for the office. She would replace the workout heels.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, I want to try my hand at knitting socks two at a time. How is it done? I have lots of circular needles, and that is all I use beause I find them so much easier to use.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> There is nothing like the feel of a hand knit sock on your feet!
> Heaven!


I second that!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Tanglewoodfarm said:


> Ok, I want to try my hand at knitting socks two at a time. How is it done? I have lots of circular needles, and that is all I use beause I find them so much easier to use.


Below are just a couple of things I found when I googled two toe-up socks on magic loop. There are dozens of videos and other sites that can direct you how to do toe up socks...two at a time. Also, the last link is for a free pattern for toe up socks...two at a time. Have fun!

Written directions for 2 at a time toe up socks
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm

Video directions for 2 at a time toe up socks





free pattern for 2 at a time toe up socks
http://www.knitpicks.com/Two+At+A+Time+Toe+Up+Magic+Loop+Socks+Pattern_PD50631220.html


----------



## jabedn (Sep 12, 2012)

This morning when I was ready all the replies to this post, I was getting discourged about knitting socks. I just started to knit and with the help of a very patient teacher I learned to knit socks, I knit my first pair about 1 month ago. I felt so good about it. So while I was reading these posts at first I thought it was just a waste of time, but now this afternoon after ready all the many many posts I feel much better about knitting anything. I feel like many others, as long as you enjoy it that's the main thing.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have made socks in what ever sock yarn is and I love them. I have given them as gifts, every one who receives my socks loves them and wait for me to make them more. There are sock patterns that call for thicker yarns. I have never used any thing thicker than sock weight.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

All I wear are knitted one .I use sock yarn some wool  some cotton for use with sneakers. I use worsted weight wool for socks to go with my winter boots. I usually buy at Joanns with a coupon so price is not bad. I also buy on ebay sometimes with free shipping, once in awhile you fine good new yarn at a good price.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.marymaxim.com/yarn.html?yarn_weight=1453&gclid=CPf639Tu_LQCFQ-e4AodZj4Ahw

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfyarns/yarn_list.cfm?ID=30010103&media=PPCgsYarn&gclid=CIqi4bPu_LQCFcef4AoduFIAbA&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=PPCgsYarn&utm_content=GOOGLE%20%28Search%29%20Knitting%20Yarn&utm_source=www.googleadservices.com

http://www.yarnmarket.com/generate/search_new.cfm?action=search_adv&ss=Fingering&wt_1=&wt_2=&wt_3=on&wt_4=&wt_5=&wt_6=&yarn_weight_id=45&CFID=12057351&CFTOKEN=25829233?PPC=true&kw=goo:fingering+weight+yarns-b&s_kwcid=TC|8929|fingering%20weight%20yarns||S|b|6875742493&gclid=CL33mcTu_LQCFQSg4AodbDwAZA


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Sock knitting is one of the few patterns I use in my knitting...I enjoy knitting, but simply things and make it up as I go along...My family wanted homemade socks, so for Christmas I made them...(6 pairs). Two turned out to be alergic to wool and the others loved theirs...I only knew how to make one at a time on dbl pt needles then, so it took me most of the year to make them. I learned how to make a pair at the same time on two circular needles and it was better because they came out the same lenght at the same time...Now I make them for friends too...Many of my friends and family don't wear shoes inside, so these are great for wearing around the house in the cold weather.
Yes, the size of the needles and yarns determine if they can be worn in what shoe...


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I am wearing a pair of my socks. I love them and wish that I had time to knit more. I try to have socks in progress at all times because they are easy to take along on a trip or to wait at the doctors office . I have on a pair of my socks under a air of my slippers,and as soon as I can get a chance I'm going to wiggle under one of my afghans...heaven


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lizzyjay said:


> Sure would like a pattern with replaceable heels. In the olden days, my mother made my dad all his socks and sweaters for the office. She would replace the workout heels.


you could probably do that, especially if you do afterthought heels.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

coop2220 said:


> I knit socks in beautiful yarns but I don't knit the toes. I give them as gifts as pedicure socks. I live in the east and it gets cold here.


mmm coop2220 if you dont knit the toes what do you do?

:roll:


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

I had never heard this before... I am a vetran (1970's) and had there been such a kit available to me I would have traded off my KP & Latrine duties in a heartbeat. 

Reading all these replies has encouraged me to take the plunge and cast on a pair of socks for my next WIP. My DH would love a pair of 100% wool. He is always talking about finding some locally but their not to be found... blame the Louisiana weather

Tracey



courier770 said:


> During WWII the Red Cross distributed "kits" to GI's for knitting socks and gloves. The kits were contained in metal tins and contained yarn, needles and instructions. Why not just give them socks and gloves? There were shortages of many goods during that time for one thing. A GI knitting his socks and gloves had his mind taken off the war for another.
> 
> Some years ago I met a man at a yarn expo who was an extraordinary knitter. He began knitting when he got one of those Red Cross kits. He traded less than desirable duties with his fellow soldiers...he knitted their socks/gloves, they did his latrine or KP duty. He was quite the extraordinary fellow. As he knitted away he didn't speak of the horrors of war, he spoke of how satisfying it felt to complete a pair of socks or gloves and have a fellow GI pull them on! He said he never focused on the sounds of war around him..he focused on each stitch and how each stitch helped him get through the war.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Lizzyjay said:


> Sure would like a pattern with replaceable heels. In the olden days, my mother made my dad all his socks and sweaters for the office. She would replace the workout heels.


Go to knitty.com and look at their free pattern for Achilles Heal socks. It's the Winter 2011 issue. I haven't tried the pattern yet but want to. That's where my husband always wears out his socks and it's so hard to mend. For my son who wears out the toes of his socks it's easy just to knit a new toe.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

wow - after reading what everyone has to say, I guess I will be knitting a pair of socks.....thanks everyone


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I use sock yarn and don't have any trouble fitting into my shoes. I find hand knit socks so much warmer than store bought.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree that the prices of sock in stores makes hand-knitting them seem way too expensive, but I get so much satisfaction from knitting ANYTHING, I feel it's worth the price just because it saves my sanity.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

terrific reason, and then the costs , vs for the meds/ hospital costs makes the handmade VERY cheap, eh?
response to DianaM


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTheal.php

The Achilles Heal Sock Pattern on knitty.com


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> I have been poking around knitty.com and can't find the Achilles heel sock pattern anywhere. When I try to search it, I get loads of ads for Achilles heel aides. If you can send a link, that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this might be the one:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTheal.php


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you use reinforcing thread? I add it when knitting the heels and toes of all my socks. The socks usually wear out on the bottom while the heels and toes are still fine. I order the reinforcing thread from patternworks.com. It comes in a lot of colors. Occasionally, I find it at a yarn shop. Most say you don't need it but I wouldn't knit a pair of socks without it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> I have been poking around knitty.com and can't find the Achilles heel sock pattern anywhere. When I try to search it, I get loads of ads for Achilles heel aides. If you can send a link, that would help.
> Try ravelry for Achilles sock... here is the link for free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/achilles-socks


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

My 2 cents is.........I don't knit socks. There are too many other patterns to make. I view them as too much work for little return AND they are covered up by your shoes!! I don't pad around my house in socks (I have too much pet hair and I live in Florida).

I would make booties or baby socks but that is as much time as I would spend on feet.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Just think, knowing how to do all the things we do when the world falls apart our kids will have socks, blankets, clothes. So who says it is pointless. Won't beable to get it from a store if there is not electicity to make them on machines. Hand knits have their place. As for me socks are on my list.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

ElegantDetails said:


> I love to knit socks as well as wear them. To me it's all about the actual knitting. Plus they are very portabe. I like to do them two at a time on a Magic Loop. Toe-up or top down .... both are fun!! There are lots of good websites that can help you through the process if you're at interested in catching thesock bug....[/quote)
> 
> Hi there Elegant Details ( how very appropriate) given the subject at the mo>>>I am keen to try my hand at socks-particularly bedsocks for winter gifts etc>> do you have a pattern you can share re: magic loop toe up?? xox


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Lizzyjay said:


> Sure would like a pattern with replaceable heels. In the olden days, my mother made my dad all his socks and sweaters for the office. She would replace the workout heels.


The original replaceable heel was the Aladdin heel and that pattern is in a lot of the older pattern books.those patterns are in a couple of the books I had listed recently but didnt sell.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

twray said:


> I had never heard this before... I am a vetran (1970's) and had there been such a kit available to me I would have traded off my KP & Latrine duties in a heartbeat.
> 
> Reading all these replies has encouraged me to take the plunge and cast on a pair of socks for my next WIP. My DH would love a pair of 100% wool. He is always talking about finding some locally but their not to be found... blame the Louisiana weather
> 
> ...


WOW- I have just started a knitting club at my school and will be sharing this with my 3 boys in the club tomorrow! thanks!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I love knitting socks and use the sock yarn. My daughter loves them and to see her smiling when I deliver her "toe socks" is worth a fortune to me. Just being asked to knit her socks is worth every penny. (I [paid about $6 for sock yarn at Joann's)


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't think we make any knitted items for cost effectiveness. We all knit for the love of the craft. It is relaxing.


----------



## slowknitter45 (May 25, 2012)

Cathy, how lucky that someone knits you handmade socks! I understand what you're saying about the heavy socks as I live in Tucson and have very few days that I can wear the sport or worsted weight socks so I only make the fingering weight socks and I do wear those 9-10 months out of the year in my leather shoes and Crocs. My brother lives in Fort Lauderdale and he wears flip-flops year round so I know not to knit him socks of any weight. Bless you!
slowknitter45


----------



## slowknitter45 (May 25, 2012)

Hi, I am a sock knitter but not familiar with "toe-socks". What are they? I'm willing to learn? thanks. slowknitter45


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

to each to their own.
I prefer hand knit socks.
Heavier for boots,
and lighter for shoes.
Two at a time, no all that time consuming.
Love my socks and they wear twice or more as long for me.
ayjay :!:


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I enjoy knitting socks and am half way through yet another pair for myself. I love to wear them! My daughters and granddaughters also like 'granma's socks'. I knit them with fingering or sock yarn and because I knit slowly, sporadically and sometimes have to frog, it usually takes me about 3 to 8 days for a pair. Nothing feels better on my feet than my own handmade socks.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

slowknitter45 said:


> Hi, I am a sock knitter but not familiar with "toe-socks". What are they? I'm willing to learn? thanks. slowknitter45


like these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-socks-3


----------



## slowknitter45 (May 25, 2012)

Hi Ciyone, what a lovely name! I'm with you in sock knitting and other knitting for the family. In one generation it is possible to loose all the home crafts that I grew up with and most young girls have no clue as to how to knit or crochet or sew on a button. It's up to "us" to teach them if we can get their minds off boys long enough for them to learn something of worth, like knitting socks and how to quilt and provide for their futurefamiles. The way the economy is right now, they will need those skills they don't currently possess. They should bring these skills back into the schools before it's too late.
slowknitter45


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, but when I hand knit myself a pair of sox that fit my foot..to a tee..i mean like a cushy second skin....wow there is not a better more comphy feeling in the world!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I usually make them with sport weight yarn (size 2 on the 1 to5 yarn weight scale), and they fit fine inside tennis shoes. I even wear a pair of regular socks underneath and they still fit in my tennis shoes.
> 
> You have to shop around for sock yarn that is not too expensive yet is durable. Even at Michaels or Joann's it's too expensive (for me) unless it's on sale, and then it still is usually more than I want to pay. I get superwash (75% superwash wool with 25% nylon or other synthetic), usually in the sport weight, as mentioned above, but sometimes fingering/sock weight. Try www.littleknits.com scroll down to the bottom, looking on the left side until you see socks and more and see if there's anything there you might like. Watch the yardage, generally a 50 gram ball will make one sock, a 100 or 150 gram ball will make a pair.
> 
> Good luck!


I also shop for good quality sock yarn on sale. Hand knit socks
bring comfort to a new level!


----------



## monkeypants4926 (Jan 20, 2013)

Personally, I love my handmade socks and don't mind the extra $ I spend to buy beautiful yarn. If I go without Tim Horton's coffee for the week, I can justify the cost. Plus, I can usually get enough out of a skein for myself and a pair for my daughter's wee feet. Take the risk, invest in some gorgeous yarn and create a work of art for your tootsies!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I made the mistake when i started knitting again a few years ago of giving hand knitted socks as gifts. Talk about a rod for my own back. People beg me for them and my DH wont wear anything else now.
And no they dont really fit under shoes but i live in the country and most people wear boots or sturdy footwear that they fit inside


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I wear almost only my handknit socks in fingering weight. I can't wear pantyhose more than one day in a week, I have a latex allergy. I don't wear heels, I usually wear Dansko's or Halflingers to work and play, and my handknits fit very nicely under them. They don't take long to knit, if that's the only thing you're knitting at the time, I generally treat mine as car knitting, and they get done when they get done, but I have about 10 pairs now, so that's okay.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


I knit them because then they fit right, and, to be honest, Wal-Mart socks, worn daily, don't last 10+ years like my handknit ones do.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I, too, used to wonder why people would knit socks. They seem to be too bulky to wear with shoes. I tried it anyway and was hooked. I've made a few pair for my husband to wear to bed because his feet get cold and I've made a couple pair as gifts. I do find, though, that it gets kind of boring if you use the fine weight yarn, so I've decided to only make them with worsted weight or sport weight yarn from now on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cathyknits, as it is 10:20 here in Ohio, and I'm tired, I'm not going to read all 16 pages of replys, but I will give my opinion.

I first learned to knit 12 years ago. My second project was a pair of socks, the sock yarn skein was probably $15-18. I am STILL WEARING that pair of socks!!!! Is it worth the time and $$$$ for a hand knit pair of wool socks? You bet it is to me! Twelve years of wearing and washing that pair of socks at least once a week every winter makes those hand knit $18/skein socks very inexpensive to me. That works out to about 20 times wearing per winter, possibly more X 12 years, 240 + wearings @ $18= about $.075/wearing. And I enjoy making them. I've made enough pair for me and others that if I don't put a pattern in them, just making simple socks, I no longer need the pattern with me while making them.

Tami


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


Why would someone want to create something beautiful to wear when they can buy something similar that is cheaper and machine made, probably from China? It's one of those things that you either get, or you don't. I can't explain it, but I love my soft, warm, cushy, fluffy, perfectly fitted handmade socks.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.
> ...


dittomzmom1 - I totally agree!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I took up knitting after 30 years just because I wanted to knit socks. I love knitting them, wearing them and no one that I have ever given a pair too doesn't love them and want more. I buy all my sock yarn on sale so they are not that expensive. More than half of my stash is sock yarn and I am always on the look out for sock yarn. I even wear wool socks in the summer because they wick the moisture from my feet and keep them comfortable.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Practice! It either makes perfect or permanent. Once you make a nice pair that you like, you will have gained enough skill to go from there.

I bought the two page pattern by Ann Norling, that gives instructions for three weights of yarn, and several styles, and it is still my standard. I have always loved learning new skills. I was introduced to knitting by my grandmother, who never knitted a sock, but also crocheted. Love hand work, including sewing.

Being able to purchase our socks and other garments already made is good; most items are made quickly on machines, and can be had at affordable prices. But since machines and computers have made this possible, many of us still really enjoy making things by our own hands.

This subject shows that more members enjoy knitting socks than those who have not discovered the value of doing that. It is a lovely way to spend time while making something useful for ones' self or someone else.

I remember that I took to knitting and sewing with lots of enthusiasm at a time when I had to break the smoking habit. Keeping my hands busy was the key, and got me past the addiction quite nicely. I find handwork still has a soothing, calming effect for me. And my sons and grandsons enjoyed hand knit sock when they lived in Alaska. They came to prefer the hand made ones to the ones that they could buy.



purplelady said:


> I want to knit at least one pair because the only pair i made were 2 different sizes, heel totally not understood [and they left w/ my former husb.
> Need to "know" the' mystery' of heel work!!
> but may do a heelless pair to try wearing them


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Right on! Nothing like a soft well-fitting soft wool sock for chronically cold arthritic feet!



moke said:


> Sorry, but when I hand knit myself a pair of sox that fit my foot..to a tee..i mean like a cushy second skin....wow there is not a better more comphy feeling in the world!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes! And the left-over fingering yarn is great for making socks, scarves, and other items for granddaughter's American Girl Dolls!



monkeypants4926 said:


> Personally, I love my handmade socks and don't mind the extra $ I spend to buy beautiful yarn. If I go without Tim Horton's coffee for the week, I can justify the cost. Plus, I can usually get enough out of a skein for myself and a pair for my daughter's wee feet. Take the risk, invest in some gorgeous yarn and create a work of art for your tootsies!


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I, also, didn't like the feel of hand knit socks at first. I knit mine on size 0 needles. I have been thinking about trying 00 soon.



AmyKnits said:


> I don't get it either. Maybe it is just me... no one else has mentioned this, but I cannot wear the hand knit socks. I can "feel" the stitches and they make me crazy. I knit myself a pair of socks and wore them only once... they were so uncomfortable.
> 
> I wear socks around the house. We have berber carpeting, so handknit socks would probably only last a week or so before getting holes in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I get gauge with dpns, but always have to go down 2 sizes on circs. I have been using magic loop lately, and thought about trying it on socks, but that would require at least 000, since I use size 0 for my socks. I don't know if circs come that small. I am thinking of trying 00 soon to see if the socks are even more comfortable.

I only wish I could wear them in warmer weather. When it gets above the 60s, my feet will sweat, and then get cold. (This hasn't been a problem lately, I don't think we have been up to freezing for a couple weeks at least. Supposed to get up to 30 F, -1 C on Thurs!)

I use worsted to make slippers for in the house. They are great!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I began knitting my own winter socks because I was tired of shop bought socks being either too long and bunching at the end of your toes or too short and pulling on my toes. also shop socks always have that awfull seam across the toes that digs in. 

My own socks fit me perfectly as I altered the pattern each time, with the first ones I made and I only ever use the same pattern. I almost know it off by heart. 

I was able to buy a large quantity of multicoloured sock yarn some years ago for $3 and $4 a 100gram ball. I1 ball does a pair of socks, with a little left over (for me). Priop to that when I made socks using the expensive yarn, I always did the top 24 rows of ribbing in a cheaper, toning yarn and also from half way down the foot to the end, this means I get 2 pairs of socks out of one expensive ball of sock yarn (Yes, I know, I'm a skin-flint) as the bit that shows is out of the nice yarn and the bits no one sees are of cheaper yarn. Hand knit socks are warmer than any shop bought sox I have ever worn.
 :lol:  :-D


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My first 4ply sox were done on no 12's (US size 1) and I didn't like the feel of them or that they wore out fairly fast. after a few pairs I switched to no13's (US size 0) and I haven't looked back.
I only wear flatties and I only wear woolen socks in winter, don't wear sox at all in summer. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I also have no idea why anyone would want to knit socks. They are so cheap to buy in many weights and in so many sizes. Lots of people love knitting them, and make beautiful socks, but not me.


I resorted to making my own socks, because I had difficulty finding socks that I could actually wear, comfortably. Also, even though I live in an area which has a (according to many people) mild winter, I have a condition which causes my hands & feet to become very cold. I use animal fibres only, for myself, and these are the most comfortable socks I have ever worn. I have given away all of my store bought socks now. I make them for purely functional reasons - I am also making gloves, with no fingertips, for myself & my DD's to stop our hands from freezing


----------



## maybelle01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where do you get the hemp/cotton yarn? What ply is it? I have been looking for any sort of hemp yarn for ages. Regards.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Practice! It either makes perfect or permanent. Once you make a nice pair that you like, you will have gained enough skill to go from there.
> 
> I bought the two page pattern by Ann Norling, that gives instructions for three weights of yarn, and several styles, and it is still my standard. I have always loved learning new skills. I was introduced to knitting by my grandmother, who never knitted a sock, but also crocheted. Love hand work, including sewing.
> 
> ...


Hi Mrs Mac I have tried twice to make a sock and they turned out "just ok" I didn't make a pair I just tried 2 patterns - so I am now going to give it another go and I have just ordered the Ann Norling book and will see how I go - thank you for the inspiration!

:thumbup:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Practice! It either makes perfect or permanent. Once you make a nice pair that you like, you will have gained enough skill to go from there.
> ...


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Practice! It either makes perfect or permanent. Once you make a nice pair that you like, you will have gained enough skill to go from there.
> 
> I bought the two page pattern by Ann Norling, that gives instructions for three weights of yarn, and several styles, and it is still my standard. I have always loved learning new skills. I was introduced to knitting by my grandmother, who never knitted a sock, but also crocheted. Love hand work, including sewing.
> 
> ...


Gee Mrs Mac I dont know what happened to my post but your post looks like I wrote it - anyway I have just purchased pattern by Ann Norling and I will give it one more try! You are an inspiration

:thumbup:


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I have got to finish my socks! I m inspired! Just half of the foot part and toe area and i will be done! Can't wait.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

OR..
a thrifty person!!!!!!


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with what you are saying - but - at today's economy all this crafts - quilting, knitting & sewing - are not cheap! Not like they were when we were kids - 50s & 60s -. I am trying to teach my granddaughters ages 12 - 14 months. But the truth is they don't have the time - between school, church and sports! I get "we can buy what we need faster and cheaper!" The schools did us no favors when they removed these hands on classes for our girls - yes the girls. They did not remove the shop classes and extra sports classes!!!! Just the sewing and cooking! Not needed! I know this fist hand - I am a retired library and teachers aid!!! These teachers and I even went to the state board of ed and where not even acknowledged! So hopefully a few of of our grands will pick up the baton and keep the race going! 
Knitting, quilting and sewing are all good for the soul and self esteem.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

maybelle01 said:


> Where do you get the hemp/cotton yarn? What ply is it? I have been looking for any sort of hemp yarn for ages. Regards.


http://www.lanaknits.com/
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-fiber-linen-hemp-flax/
http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/cottonhemp.html


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> My first 4ply sox were done on no 12's (US size 1) and I didn't like the feel of them or that they wore out fairly fast. after a few pairs I switched to no13's (US size 0) and I haven't looked back.
> I only wear flatties and I only wear woolen socks in winter, don't wear sox at all in summer.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


what are flatties!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

yesterday was the coldest day we've had here in a few years., and of course, it was the day my daughter was moving into her new home. I loaned her a pair of my boots and my handknit wool (sock weight) sockes. She said, as she was putting the socks on...'Are these handmade?' 'Yes" I replied. "Cool" she said. Hours later when asked how the boots and socks were her reply was 'great mom...thank you soooo much. My feet were never cold...you can knit me a pair of socks anytime."...this is why I knit socks...they are 'THE BEST" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

knitterbee said:


> I get gauge with dpns, but always have to go down 2 sizes on circs. I have been using magic loop lately, and thought about trying it on socks, but that would require at least 000, since I use size 0 for my socks. I don't know if circs come that small.


well, my favorites (ChiaoGoo) don't, but Addis do: http://www.addineedleshop.com/addi_needles/addi_circulars/turbo_circular.htm


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

JTM said:


> Tanglewoodfarm said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I want to try my hand at knitting socks two at a time. How is it done? I have lots of circular needles, and that is all I use beause I find them so much easier to use.
> ...


The last link to Knit Picks pattern is the basic sock pattern I always use. When I want to put a pattern on my socks I just knit the pattern on the top of the foot section then once my heels are finished, I start the pattern all around the top of the sock.

I began by knitting socks two at a time (they end up being the same size) using the Magic Loop on a 40" size 1 US needle. That was fine for several pairs but then I tried the two 24" circular needle technique which Cat Bordhi uses. I've found FOR ME (not necessarily for you) that's my preferred technique.

Love, love to knit socks. They're a small project which I can take with me.

Denise


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for this info!


laureen227 said:


> knitterbee said:
> 
> 
> > I get gauge with dpns, but always have to go down 2 sizes on circs. I have been using magic loop lately, and thought about trying it on socks, but that would require at least 000, since I use size 0 for my socks. I don't know if circs come that small.
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I found this informative and wanted to share. It's a how to video on repairing holes at the toes of handcrafted socks.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfBlog/post.cfm?entry=how-to-repair-holes-at-the-toe&media=FCBKpost&utm_medium=social%20media&utm_campaign=FCBKPost&utm_content=staff%20posts%20on%20Facebook&utm_source=www.facebook.com


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I found this informative and wanted to share. It's a how to video on repairing holes at the toes of handcrafted socks.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfBlog/post.cfm?entry=how-to-repair-holes-at-the-toe&media=FCBKpost&utm_medium=social%20media&utm_campaign=FCBKPost&utm_content=staff%20posts%20on%20Facebook&utm_source=www.facebook.com


i looked at that this morning, but I would think that anyone with sensitive feet would have a problem wearing those socks after they were repaired in that fashion. The hole is left on the inside, and would bother my toes.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> There is nothing like the feel of a hand knit sock on your feet!
> Heaven!


Agree 100%! Yes, they take a little while to make, but gosh, doesn't everything? If you planned to make say, an afghan, it would take so much more time than a pair of socks! Expensive? I look at it this way: if you use a good quality yarn they are going to last near forever, so compare that to having to replace store bought ones frequently. I will stick to my knitted one, and I love making them.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

I knit socks all year as on the go projects. All my dil wanted for Xmas was a "box of socks. Also now my daughter and husband are begging for them.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I can remember my paternal Grandmother walking round our house when I was 5 and 6years old, with her ball of wool in her apron pocket and she knitted all our long stockings on 4 needles.We came from the Mackenzie Country of NZ and during the Winter we had some very hard frosts.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

I use a variety of yarns and 2 1/2 us knitting needles.
Use a very stretchy cast on. The one I use is called the Norway cast on. You can find it on UTube. Good luck and have fun. If you make simple K2P2 socks for the cuff and stockinette for the foot it is very easy. You do have to make changes for the turn of the foot. Enjoy!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Wonderful story! They sound like perfection!



courier770 said:


> I've been known to knit for my coworkers. One of the guys I work with came to me a couple of years ago and asked if I could find yarn with a hemp/cotton content. Since I happened to have several skeins in a DK weight I asked what he wanted. Now this fellow is a real "outdoorsman", in addition to running and competing in triathalons he also is an avid mountain climber and has climbed most of the 14,000 ft. mountains here in Colorado.
> 
> What he wanted was a pair of hemp/cotton blend socks for his next "climb". What I had was bright yellow yarn but he didn't care about the color. Some people think that hemp is a very coarse fiber but it isn't, it's as soft as silk. So I measured his feet, asked how high he would like the socks and set to work on them. About 10 days before his climb I presented him with his bright yellow socks. Since then I've made him 2 more pairs..he only uses them for climbing and loves them. So socks I have knitted have literally gone over 14,000 ft. in elevation on the feet of an accomplished mountain climber.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever find a better endorsement!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I made one pair from sock yarn. They are too thick for my shoes so I rarely wear them though they would probably fit in my waterproof boots. They were fun to make--something different and challenging. It's too cold in my house to walk around in socks without shoes or slippers and I hate to "waste" them for sleeping in. Guess they are being wasted now by staying in the drawer.
The owner of my LYS only wears handmade socks. She wears them with clogs or shoes that are one size bigger than she usually wears.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

I use the thicker sock yarn for boots and clogs. The thinner yarn is perfect for sneakers and clogs. They are perfect and requested by many.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Which yarns last forever, and what pattern would you use? What size needles do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was probably a bit misleading on my part, as I only started making socks last year, but they are holding up very well so far and are soft; ooohhh they feel so good on my feet! lol I have so far only used Patons Kroy which is a washable wool blend. I have a couple of others on hand ready to try; just waiting for my 40" circulars to get here so I can try that Magic Loop.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I have only had one pair of socks wear out & I have been knitting them for about 10 years. The first pair I made were a little too big and became slippers I leave at my in-laws. (We don't wear shoes in their house, so they stay there in warm weather when I don't have socks on.) They are about to wear out.

My favorite socks were knit with Happy Feet by Plymouth.

I use lots of different patterns. I like simple rib when the yarn is busy and lace or cables or what ever I find when the yarn is less busy.

My only problem is I can't wear them when the weather is warm (over 60) and I am running out of room in my sock drawer!


NRoberts said:


> Which yarns last forever, and what pattern would you use? What size needles do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you slowknitter45, If you think about it the things our grandparents and parents knew still mean something. Only if we had also paid more attention to them. For instance, My grandfather made fishing nets. But I was too young to learn. My mom didn't pay much attention to how he made them and to my grandmother who repaired them. So if I do repairs to a shrimp net it is what I learn from others that are not family and hope that I learn the right way. Just an example of what family could teach us and is lost.

I am grateful that I have all the ladies and gent's hear that have something to teach me about how to work with yarn be it knitting, crochet, tatting, ect. It is all useful and I know that what few skills I have that I hope my daughter will oneday have a desire to learn will be carried on for future generations. At least I can teach my son how to do the shrimp nets to the best of my knowledge right now. We do love it so much and every season you could find us on the docks catching our seasons worth. And believe me there are some that have counted on me to pass them some when times are tough and meals are hard to come by. Just like things I knit and give away. Someone is in need. So teach what you know to another cause one day someone will be there for you when you need them most. That is just the way I feel and you won't even need to ask. Little gifts from above do come our way when we least expect them. As for socks I will learn to knit them and keep little toes warm in the cold days and nights.



slowknitter45 said:


> Hi Ciyone, what a lovely name! I'm with you in sock knitting and other knitting for the family. In one generation it is possible to loose all the home crafts that I grew up with and most young girls have no clue as to how to knit or crochet or sew on a button. It's up to "us" to teach them if we can get their minds off boys long enough for them to learn something of worth, like knitting socks and how to quilt and provide for their futurefamiles. The way the economy is right now, they will need those skills they don't currently possess. They should bring these skills back into the schools before it's too late.
> slowknitter45


----------



## Susan1284 (Jul 13, 2012)

For the past fifty years, my husband has worn only hand-made socks. Until he started wearing them, he had trouble with his feet but the handmade socks both cushioned his feet and absorbed perspiration. While they are not cheap to make, they wear for years. Machine wash but lie dry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not going to read all the post (19 pagers)s. But as I am currently running a sock workshop here on KP I will respond.
If cost is a factor my suspicion is that you need to give up knitting. I don'tt hink anything we knit is worth it from an economic perspective. Yes they are expensive. Bu tthey are unique, and many people love them My SIL often asks me to knit him some. One DD and myself wear nothing but my sock and DH in winter wears mine all the time. normally use sock weight which is around a fingering weight. I wear them in my shoes all winter, and am even doing some in a lace weight for summer. 
Again they do take time, but they are actually easy knitting, only tricky part is the heel (and the toe caston for toe-up or kitchener for cuff down.
I would recommend that though you don't like synthetic that you get sock yarn with nylon in some form- usually polymide- it improves durabilty and elasticity. You can get 100% wool sock yarns but htey need special spinning and are normally expensive (and in my exprecience they do tend to felt more round the toe and heel. 

They are wondefully portable and you can do any number of patterns on the legs and tops of the feet so each sock can be different. So for me they are well worth the cost of buying the yarn for them.
ANd once you wear nothing but hanknitted socks you buy your footwear withthem on your feet and voila! The socks fit in the shoes or boots.


----------



## jfendt (Jan 24, 2013)

I learned how to knit socks last spring. The woman who taught the class insisted on using dps 0, which seemed incredibly small but once you got into them, they were fine. She said that anything much larger than 0's and/or using anything other than sock yarn, you'd have difficulty fitting your feet into shoes. I've only made one pair on 1's and honestly hate the feel of the larger gadge. Back to 0's and on to pair #9! This is my "go to" project when I get stuck or just want to feel like I know what I'm doing!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I love to knit socks. Have knit both winter weight and lighter weight ones. My sister by choice, ablolutely loves them and wears them all winter as do I. Don't know whether I like knitting or wearing them more. I always use sock yarn as it has a fiber in it to make the wear better. They make the best gifts, a great to go project and keep your feet and ankles warm but not overly warm. Have made about 26 pair and don't see an end to my passion for knitting them.


----------



## Scotdee (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi! This is my first post and I don't even know how to get a photo up! My Daddy taught me how to knit when I was only 4 yrs. old because my Mom didn't have the patience to get me started. She took over then and I have been knitting ever since & I am about to turn 84 in July! I was living in Aberdeen Scotland in 1939 when WWII broke out. My grandmother took over and taught me how to knit socks. I remember knitting them while at the "picture shows" and selling them to all my Dad's friends. I LOVE LOVE making socks but it's pretty hard to find feet to wear them while living in So. California - too warm here most of the time. I only use DPN's and I think I am ready to tackle toe up next then the circ's I guess. I love this site and read it every day and this ole' coot has learned SO much.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Scotdee said:


> Hi! This is my first post and I don't even know how to get a photo up! My Daddy taught me how to knit when I was only 4 yrs. old because my Mom didn't have the patience to get me started. She took over then and I have been knitting ever since & I am about to turn 84 in July! I was living in Aberdeen Scotland in 1939 when WWII broke out. My grandmother took over and taught me how to knit socks. I remember knitting them while at the "picture shows" and selling them to all my Dad's friends. I LOVE LOVE making socks but it's pretty hard to find feet to wear them while living in So. California - too warm here most of the time. I only use DPN's and I think I am ready to tackle toe up next then the circ's I guess. I love this site and read it every day and this ole' coot has learned SO much.


God Bless you Scotdee. You are an inspiration. I have only been knitting socks for about 6 months. I didn't think I would ever use needles that tiny (2, 3 and sometimes4) and I know that there are those who knit on smaller needles than those. I have only knit toe up socks with Magic Loop and doing 2 at a time. Love those socks. Gave lots away at Christmas... but kept enough for myself that I get to really enjoy wearing them as well. I hope I will be able to continue knitting socks for another 20 years.

I am even enjoying wearing my socks sometimes in the desert in So. California. Being a snow-bird I get to wear them up in Oregon as well.


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice looking socks. Where did you get the pattern with instructions using 0 needles? The pattern I have calls for size 3 or 4 neeedles and the socks feel thin. How many stitches do you cast on? Thanking you in advance for a replyf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Scotdee said:


> Hi! This is my first post and I don't even know how to get a photo up! My Daddy taught me how to knit when I was only 4 yrs. old because my Mom didn't have the patience to get me started. She took over then and I have been knitting ever since & I am about to turn 84 in July! I was living in Aberdeen Scotland in 1939 when WWII broke out. My grandmother took over and taught me how to knit socks. I remember knitting them while at the "picture shows" and selling them to all my Dad's friends. I LOVE LOVE making socks but it's pretty hard to find feet to wear them while living in So. California - too warm here most of the time. I only use DPN's and I think I am ready to tackle toe up next then the circ's I guess. I love this site and read it every day and this ole' coot has learned SO much.


Scotdee welcome to KP.
Photos- Just posted the photos to remind me whatterminology they uso. After you post text you will have a range of boxes underneath your post (accesable only to you) and you cloick on 'add new attachemnt', then choose file- you then find the file and click on it and then click on 'add attachment' in KP.
Socks. I am curently running two workshops here on KP. The first is magic loop and the second is toe up socks. If interested go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and find the relevant workshops- clearly named. Click on these and there you are. If you are looking at doing the magic loop one soon I suggest you post that you are doing it as we will be closing it soon. However as with all the workshops once they are closed you will still be able to access them- you just won't be able to ask questions through there any more. The socks are actually a pair I knitted for the workshop. toe up on magic loop.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I knit socks and that is all I wear. They fit in all of my footwear. I think once you wore a pair you would see a HUGE difference and see why we knit them. I have knit them for co-workers and my mother and that is all they ask for for Christmas and birthdays. I guess it would be one of those personal things. You can find sock yarn cheaper as someone else stated at the local craft stores. Try it I don't think you would be sorry. Unless you don't like knitting socks.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Those socks look like the socks i knit all the time. It is a wise hildas pattern and it gives a really nice fitting sock. I tend to stick to a basic sock pattern as i like all the variagated sock wools and the effort of a fancier pattern would be lost.
I make lots for gifts and as xmas approach people all start making hints about my socks.
I have tried magic loop prefer the two circs method, everone to their own i say.
On my needles are a pair for the boyfriend of one of my close friends who is a bit depressed cos of a knee injury. He loves my socks so they should brighten his day a bit.


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm knitting my first pair in a toe-up pattern. Had a little trouble starting the pattern correctly, but got it right the second time around. I think I will love them once I get them done. I bought a large stash of yarn from the internet so I have enough to make several pairs. I wear sneakers almost all the time, and don't think these will have any trouble fitting into them.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Why have I not seen this thread before?
I've been knitting and wearing my hand knit socks for about 6 years. I wear them everyday that I'm wearing shoes. Yep, even in the summer.
I work in an auto plant and am on my feet everyday. When I wore just cotton socks my feet would get hot and the socks wouldn't dry. I'd have cracks and had to spend time and money with creams, etc. to make my feet healthy again.
Now, I wear a pair of thin 100% cotton socks inside my wool socks. Both pairs fit in all of my shoes that I own, and believe me, I own shoes and boots. 
I still wear my originals that are over 6 years old. I can't imagine how they get holes in them as I don't even have one pair thinning out yet. I don't pamper them in the wash, either. 
Cost? I'm not telling where I get my sock yarn since I don't want any shopping competition. Rarely do I pair more than $10 and, when I do, it's a yarn I really want.
You should have seen the looks I got in 2011 at Tahquamenon Falls on the Fourth of July when I was there in 90 degree weather in my red, white & blue Opal socks.


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

susankschutz said:


> Why have I not seen this thread before?
> I've been knitting and wearing my hand knit socks for about 6 years. I wear them everyday that I'm wearing shoes. Yep, even in the summer.
> I work in an auto plant and am on my feet everyday. When I wore just cotton socks my feet would get hot and the socks wouldn't dry. I'd have cracks and had to spend time and money with creams, etc. to make my feet healthy again.
> Now, I wear a pair of thin 100% cotton socks inside my wool socks. Both pairs fit in all of my shoes that I own, and believe me, I own shoes and boots.
> ...


Hi, Susan.

Sometimes you need socks in the U.P. in the summer! Been there! You are almost a neighbor! I think if you told where you buy your yarn you probably won't have much competition!!!
Keep on knitting,
Pat from Flat Rock


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

patsisler said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > Why have I not seen this thread before?
> ...


Found the photo of my foot in the UP on the 4th of July.

Back to my sock knitting & watching for our impending snow/rain/ice storm.

I'm working on tiny socks this weekend to use up those odd balls from the big socks. When those odd balls get real tiny I use them in my mitered square blanket that's been in progress for two years.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love my handknit socks and have quite a collection of them. I wear SAS oxfords, plus orthotics and it all fits. My socks are done on #2 needles. I also live near Simply Socks in Ft.Wayne---a wonderful store.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Bride in '59 said:


> I love my handknit socks and have quite a collection of them. I wear SAS oxfords, plus orthotics and it all fits. My socks are done on #2 needles. I also live near Simply Socks in Ft.Wayne---a wonderful store.


I've shopped on-line from Simply Socks and was pleased.


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

I am 60 yrs old and I have determined that the three things in life that bring me the most joy are: 1. Talking to friends on the phone and Facebook. 2. Knitting sox for all of them. 3. Dancing the Tango. If you haven't tried any of these I suggest you give them a try. A word of caution, each are addictive.


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

When you use #2 needles, how many stitches do you put on your needles?


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

60 sts. on size 2
72 sts. on size 1
This is with a 2by2 ribbing


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Delecia said:


> When you use #2 needles, how many stitches do you put on your needles?


I do toe up in Magic Loop and I cast on 8 or 10 stitches and increase to a total of 54 to 56 stitches to fit my shoe size 9 foot. I have rarely used more stitches unless knitting for my hubby with bigger, wider feet. The beauty of toe up socks is you can try them as you go and they always fit just right.
2x2 rib is knit two purl two 
Jane


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> I knit socks and that is all I wear. They fit in all of my footwear. I think once you wore a pair you would see a HUGE difference and see why we knit them. I have knit them for co-workers and my mother and that is all they ask for for Christmas and birthdays. I guess it would be one of those personal things. You can find sock yarn cheaper as someone else stated at the local craft stores. Try it I don't think you would be sorry. Unless you don't like knitting socks.


If socks is all you wear, you must get cold and/or get arrested :~)!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ramram0003 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit socks and that is all I wear. They fit in all of my footwear. I think once you wore a pair you would see a HUGE difference and see why we knit them. I have knit them for co-workers and my mother and that is all they ask for for Christmas and birthdays. I guess it would be one of those personal things. You can find sock yarn cheaper as someone else stated at the local craft stores. Try it I don't think you would be sorry. Unless you don't like knitting socks.
> ...


 Maybe it's not as cold there as it is here in MI.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> So many people knit socks and swear by them but any hand knit socks I've ever been given have been way too heavy to fit under any of my shoes. Do people really wear their hand knit socks? Do they only wear the very fine weight yarn socks under their shoes? Don't those take forever to knit? And, frankly, is it worth the money? Sock weight wools are expensive and $15 to $20+ for a pair of socks is a lot. I'd like to try knitting some but taking that much time for something I may only wear while I'm watching TV... not sure I want to. Let me also say that even though I live in Florida I can't stand synthetic socks. I buy wool ones when I'm in Canada. Thanks.


I do apologize for not reading all 20 pages of comments - so there may be some repetition... But since some of what I'm going to say is personal opinion/experience, there may be new info for you 

I don't find it particularly difficult to knit a pair of socks using fingering weight yarn in a timely manner. Unless there is some intricate leg pattern, a basic stocking stitch sock takes very little time, really - also, though, depending on how long you make them, too.

As for cost vs value - socks that fit my feet perfectly, without having the heel half-way up my ankle like most storebought socks, or toes hanging an inch or more off the end of my foot; no issues with pilling and lumping up under my foot; socks that last years instead of wearing out almost instantly; socks that if I step in a wet spot courtesy of snow tracked in the house or spilled/slopped water bowl they dont' feel wet and slimy for hours; need I go on? The hand knit socks are so superior to storebought, that I consider storebought socks to be a waste of money at any price. Not to mention, I've had the enjoyment of the knitting process...

It is true, that when I first started knitting socks, the shoes I had at the time meant I couldn't wear them with the hand knit socks. But, the next time I went shoe shopping, I simply wore a pair of my fingering weight hand knit socks. Not a problem...

Finally, I live in Canada - so I totally get what you mean about the wool socks, especially in winter!! BUT - the wool socks also insulate in the summer time, too. If I must wear shoes, even in warm weather, I'd rather a pair of wool socks for their absorbency and ability to keep my feet cool without being clammy than icky store bought socks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

You tell it like it is :~)!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ramram0003 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit socks and that is all I wear. They fit in all of my footwear. I think once you wore a pair you would see a HUGE difference and see why we knit them. I have knit them for co-workers and my mother and that is all they ask for for Christmas and birthdays. I guess it would be one of those personal things. You can find sock yarn cheaper as someone else stated at the local craft stores. Try it I don't think you would be sorry. Unless you don't like knitting socks.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

store bought socks make a lot of lint in the dryer. Sure playing with spinning it is fun but not a really where i wanted the fibers to be.


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

I appreciate all of the help I've received from those of you who have taken the time to answer my questions. It's tough to get old and not be able to figure things out on your own. Thanks again.

Delecia


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree about tought being old and not as astute as before.

And i have no input/ help. Hope you do.
bets


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Look on line for World War II knitting. You will find a very basic pattern that fits perfectly (for me at least). I am sure this pattern is elsewhere, but it was my grandmother's and she knit many socks for the soldiers. You may need help with the changes at the heel. I did. But once done, I understood and have no problem. Good luck.


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I made this same pair of red, white and blue socks. My sister who lives in Michigan bought the yarn for me. I ended up giving the socks to my mother when I was visiting in October. I actually was not crazy about the yarn. It just wasn't as soft as the others I like to use.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Until you have made and warn hand knitted socks you will not understand.My Daughter and Daughter love wearing their hand knit socks.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Flatties are shoes with no heal, they are flat on the ground. Sorry!!


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

Hand knit socks are like wearing clouds on your feet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahhh! We just call them flats.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Just want to share about my sock knitting history:

I had a boyfriend when I was 22+ (1978) who told me that his mother used to make him socks on the knitting machine. He knew I loved to knit and this got me thinking that I might like to have a go at sock knitting. I looked in all the places where I bought yarn for a sock pattern, no luck. Eventually I found a pattern in a small craft shop nearby, it was a single sided A4 sheet of paper, poor quality photocopy for 8ply (DK) socks. I set to and bought the size DPN recomended and got to work. There was no U tube video clips in those days,I just had to figure it all out myself from the pattern. I knew no one else who knitted socks if I had a question. I didn't like the heal on this pattern, it was sort of in 3 sides of a square under the heal. I worked out a heal I liked better for the next pair. (the same short row heal I still use today on my own socks,) I was with that boyfriend 8-9 years in total with a break in the middle. I knitted him dozens of pairs of socks, but in so doing made a rod for my own back because then I had to wash them for him as he 'didn't know how' and wasn't keen to learn. Those socks were pure wool and over time would felt and shrink till he could no longer wear them, so I just kept right on knitting him more amd more.

Jump forward to 1987; I adapted the pattern to knit finer socks for myself, in 4 ply and have been knitting my own socks since then, prior to that I didn't really wear anything other than shop bought cotton socks. In those early years of knitting finer yarn socks I made them for nearly everyone I knew but discovered that not everyone appreciated them, so now I only knit them for people who ask me for them (not very often) and myself and hubby. When my DD was in high school(1990+) her feet would get terribly cold so I knitted her 2ply ankle socks to wear under her school tights to keep her feet warm. There was a rage at the time also of 'push down socks', so I set to and made her several pairs of socks that went into the 'push down' look on there own(st st for 6 rows then reverse st st for 4 rows on the leg of the sock). I have recently had a go at using short circulars to see how it is but I think I'll always be faster on my good old DPN's because thats what I've been using for 35 years.
Hope you enjoyed reading as much as I enjoyed remembering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Just want to share about my sock knitting history:
> 
> I had a boyfriend when I was 22+ (1978) who told me that his mother used to make him socks on the knitting machine. He knew I loved to knit and this got me thinking that I might like to have a go at sock knitting. I looked in all the places where I bought yarn for a sock pattern, no luck. Eventually I found a pattern in a small craft shop nearby, it was a single sided A4 sheet of paper, poor quality photocopy for 8ply (DK) socks. I set to and bought the size DPN recomended and got to work. There was no U tube video clips in those days,I just had to figure it all out myself from the pattern. I knew no one else who knitted socks if I had a question. I didn't like the heal on this pattern, it was sort of in 3 sides of a square under the heal. I worked out a heal I liked better for the next pair. (the same short row heal I still use today on my own socks,) I was with that boyfriend 8-9 years in total with a break in the middle. I knitted him dozens of pairs of socks, but in so doing made a rod for my own back because then I had to wash them for him as he 'didn't know how' and wasn't keen to learn. Those socks were pure wool and over time would felt and shrink till he could no longer wear them, so I just kept right on knitting him more amd more.
> 
> ...


And do you find the sock yarns wear better? and fit better? i haven't like the few I made in non sock yarns. 
I don't like small circulars either- but normally use magic loop in preference to dpns. 
The first pair of socks I knitted it was obvious that the heel pattern was wrong so adapted it as I went- flap and gussett. Do them occasionally still but prefer short row heels- which have the advantage that can use the same heel for both cuff down and toe up (toe up being my personal preference).


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

darowil said:


> Annelisse said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to share about my sock knitting history:
> ...


Yes, the sock yarn with 20- 25% synthetic fibre wears much better and they only felt a little over the years. Truth be told my hand knit socks don't really wear out before I tire of the colour and donate them to the op shop or I simply decide I want a new pair when I look through my stash and find yet another colour combination that I love and have to have now!

To make your hand knit socks last longer, I like to swiss darn rather than wait for holes to appear. I have done this for many years, didn't know it was called swiss darning untill recently (by reading KP). KP is wonderful, I have learnt the correct term for many of the things I have been doing in knitting, over the years, either having worked it out myself or been shown by my mother.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

So since this thread is on the subject of socks, I have a question for everyone too. I kind of see the point that it's a lot of work and cost, but I have some yarn in my meager stash that I think I'd like to use this way (as a secondary WIP to the sweaters I prefer doing) but I like the idea of doing tube socks for which I've collected a few patterns. Have any of you done tube socks and how do you like them compared to the ones with shaped heels? I wear a lot of commercial tube socks and like them especially in boots. To tell the truth, I probably would not bother with the shaped heel ones. Comments?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

To make your hand knit socks last longer, I like to swiss darn rather than wait for holes to appear. I have done this for many years, didn't know it was called swiss darning untill recently (by reading KP). KP is wonderful, I have learnt the correct term for many of the things I have been doing in knitting, over the years, either having worked it out myself or been shown by my mother.
:thumbup: :thumbup:    [/quote]

ok... what exactly is swiss darning???


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have mentioned before that I a currently teaching a group to knit socks. I thought you might be interested to hear how we are going.
I am teaching traditional cuff down on 4 DPNs there are about 6 or 7 people in the group and we meet in a local coffee shop which is situated in a plant nursery, at the owners invitation. I did warn them that we might be a bit noisy, and that there would be a lot of laughing. It is a very nice location and quite busy.
We are into week 3 this week, and to my surprise everyone is really enthusiastic, mostly they all knew knitting basics but were a bit rusty. They are all up to the heel now and if I spend a little time to show and encourage them, they are just fine. Some of the problems encountered have been minor, getting the tension right, and managing 4 needles, but they are all extremely enthusiastic. It really helps to use bamboo needles, no longer than 6 inches. I bought a bulk lot on the net. They are all looking at my 
Knit pro birch needles and I suspect that a couple of people will buy a set.
However the funniest thing has been the reaction of the other people in the 
Cafe, mainly men, who come over and ask what we are doing, and one man got really excited and shouted to his wife, Hey come and look at this, several times. Several have said that they could remember their mothers and grandmothers knitting socks., looking longingly at the socks.
I have invited them to come and join us but there are no men yet. 
Fascinating, I suspect that hand knitted socks are more than just something warm to put on your feet, more than just a nice little project to carry around. Clearly they are something special, individual and made with love that has no relationship with cost or even longevity. i will post a pic of my beaded lace socks.

.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish I could do this in a group w/ a teacher.
bets


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Milocat, I look forward to seeing the pic of your beaded lace socks. I love your story. I hear a lot of that myself when knitting socks in public.

Purplelady, if you live near me, you can! If not, check with you library, senior center, ect. for someone who might be able to help you.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I have posted the pic in the pictures section. Had trouble attaching to post, but you can see them there.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> So since this thread is on the subject of socks, I have a question for everyone too. I kind of see the point that it's a lot of work and cost, but I have some yarn in my meager stash that I think I'd like to use this way (as a secondary WIP to the sweaters I prefer doing) but I like the idea of doing tube socks for which I've collected a few patterns. Have any of you done tube socks and how do you like them compared to the ones with shaped heels? I wear a lot of commercial tube socks and like them especially in boots. To tell the truth, I probably would not bother with the shaped heel ones. Comments?


I have made one pair of tube socks... and I really don't think they were worth the time or trouble. I much prefer socks with a heel in them. They fit much better without any wrinkles at the front of the ankle. Besides....I am loving knitting toe-up socks two at a time... with no wrap heel.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JTM said:


> I have made one pair of tube socks... and I really don't think they were worth the time or trouble. I much prefer socks with a heel in them. They fit much better without any wrinkles at the front of the ankle. Besides....I am loving knitting toe-up socks two at a time... with no wrap heel.


Good to know! Thanks for the input. I guess the tube socks commercially made use way finer yarn and they fit without any wrinkles anywhere, but hand-knit ones might be a whole different animal. I suppose it would depend a great deal on the stretchiness of the yarn used, and with that I have no experience. Guess I could learn by trial and error, huh? :shock:


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> So since this thread is on the subject of socks, I have a question for everyone too. I kind of see the point that it's a lot of work and cost, but I have some yarn in my meager stash that I think I'd like to use this way (as a secondary WIP to the sweaters I prefer doing) but I like the idea of doing tube socks for which I've collected a few patterns. Have any of you done tube socks and how do you like them compared to the ones with shaped heels? I wear a lot of commercial tube socks and like them especially in boots. To tell the truth, I probably would not bother with the shaped heel ones. Comments?


Hi Norma, If you have been knitting sweaters I am sure you will have no trouble knitting a heal gusset in a sock. I think you should try it.

I also was thinking once to try tube socks but thought they would get too bulky on the instep. So I never tried them.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Norma, there are lots of ways to knit socks, as with all knitting, there is no right way. There is currently a workshop running here, run by Darowil, might be helpful to have some help with your first pair.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

How do I find that workssshop by Darowil,??


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

My adult sons are mountain bike racers. This weekend is a special race in honor of a former french rider, Pantani. this event is a yearly thing and the winner is awarded a pink ruffled shirt. (breast cancer month). They asked me to knit a pair of pink socks to be added to the award. The winner gets to keep the shirt and socks for a year and returns them the following year. There is a blog site for this event and it is amazing how much buzz this pair of socks has added!! So glad i got to support this fun event! (made them machine wash and dryable!)


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> My adult sons are mountain bike racers. This weekend is a special race in honor of a former french rider, Pantani. this event is a yearly thing and the winner is awarded a pink ruffled shirt. (breast cancer month). They asked me to knit a pair of pink socks to be added to the award. The winner gets to keep the shirt and socks for a year and returns them the following year. There is a blog site for this event and it is amazing how much buzz this pair of socks has added!! So glad i got to support this fun event! (made them machine wash and dryable!)


Have your sons ever done the Iron Horse Classic here in Durango? Last year we had over 3600 entries. They race the old narrow gauge train from Durango to Silverton. It's 60 miles over two mountain passes with an increase in elevation of something like 6000 feet. Bikers come from all over the world. It amazes me beyond words the stamina that these people have. The youngest rider was 8 and the oldest I believe late 70's. Year-before-last a 55-year-old won for the fifth time.

How fun for you to have had such a major part in the award for your sons' race! Love the pink for cancer awareness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> How do I find that workssshop by Darowil,??


http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
fromt his link you go to the workshop labelled toe-up socks, magic loop by Darowil (or something similar). This will bring you to my workshop. These socks are done on magic loop and toe up asn the workshop title says. But in the next few days I will adding a final summary with some links etc for further information. This owrkshop will be closing in about a week, but will still be readable- you will simply no longer to ask questions through it; but many questions have already been asked and answered so you will probably gind youyur questions answered already. Bu tif not I can be contacted by PM and am normally on KP frequently.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no financial things online, so will wajt for the later timeee. thank you so much.
bets


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I knit socks for soldiers. They love them. They wear them all year desert or winter. Keeps thier feet comfy dry, cool or warm. Knit socks for grand daughter, she grew out of them. Time for more!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you using the ww2 pattern?
I spent lots of time looking for the pattern followed all the chases I was sent on and it was never there,

thnx, bets


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Are you using the ww2 pattern?
> I spent lots of time looking for the pattern followed all the chases I was sent on and it was never there,
> 
> thnx, bets


Hi purplelady, I belong to Socks for Soldiers. Kim/Sarge who is the "Sarge" of our organization. Modified the pattern. She has it available. As a member of the group she has the ability to send socks to the guys/gals in the field. If you knit for a loved one she asks that you send her the info so she can count it in her totals. I have been a member I think about 8yrs? They are regulation socks and she also has yarn available in regulation colors for purchace.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Would it be "legal" to try one for self first?
I have not done socks for 50? years and that pair did not work out well.

I want to try again and thought th old pattern of ww2 could be less daunting.
bets


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Would it be "legal" to try one for self first?
> I have not done socks for 50? years and that pair did not work out well.
> 
> I want to try again and thought th old pattern of ww2 could be less daunting.
> bets


 Hi Purplelady sent you a PM with more info!!!


----------

